# LADIES AND THEIR CARS



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

my wife is on her 3rd lowrider. i built the first two and her third car she wanted to be hands on so she can take more pride with her car. i will post more pics later. this is my wife hard at work. thats why she is my v-president. much props to the ladies of lowriding


----------



## drew-barry-86 (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac Chris (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

MUCH PROPS TO YOUR LADY, I USED TO HAVE A SHOP AND DO ALL OF THE WORK TOO SO I KNOW HOW THAT GOES, COMING FROM A 9-5 JOB THEN GOING TO WORK BREAKING NITE ON RIDES, JUST SOMETHING THAT RUNS THRU MY VEINS U KNOW, ALWAYS WILL, PLUS MY GIRLS ARE 13 & 14 AND THEY KNOW HOW TO TAKE A K/O OFF, WHAT THE PARTS ARE AND WHAT TO DO TOO, THEY EVEN CAN HOP, THEY WERE BORN INTO IT AND LOVE IT SO THERES NOTHING LIKE A WHEN A WOMAN CAN DO IT JUST AS GOOD AS A MAN AND HER KIDS FOLLOW TOO, YEAH YOU HAVE YOUR PRETTY MODELS THAT TAKE THE PICS BUT WHEN A REAL WOMAN WORKS ON HER CAR THATS WHAT I CONSIDER REAL BEAUTY WHEN SHE GETS HER HANDS DIRTY AND DONT BITCH ABOUT IT AND IS PROUD OF IT. GOT TO LOVE IT


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

thas wusup! i wus surprised to c that it wus a sista doin it. awready!! keep it up!!


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:thumbsup:  Nice work


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SSccrreewwhheeaaDD_@Sep 3 2008, 06:27 AM~11505397
> *thas wusup! i wus surprised to c that it wus a sista doin it. awready!! keep it up!!
> *


 :rant: Plenty out there!!!!!!!!


Nice work. What you guys shop rate.. :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

My girl started building an 87 caddy. We had to sell it though. She wants to build another one. This time without the rear bumper almost killing her! :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

just painted da car. will post pics soon. she also helped me prep her car by sanding taping


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about. Don't keep the ladies out of the lifestyle, because we're right beside you. I wished I had some pics, but none of us wants to stop to get the camera. I have the 63 impy, my hubby the 64 and my son's (he's 11 years old) monte. We're doing my daughter's el camino (she's 6 years old) next. What can I say, 
*A family that lowriders together stays together.*

Tell your lady to keep up the good work and keep it LOW :biggrin: 

Sup devious syn :wave:


----------



## Maricoparider (Jun 13, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

[/quote]



:thumbsup:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

good job girl keep it up


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

right on!


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

coolest topic i have seen yet. we need more of them. rarely do you see girls start shit at car shows. its mostly the guys gettn stupid.


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)

http://i287.photobucket.com/albums/ll147/billyhoe304/2008_0830_161146.jpg[/IMG>
MY DAUGHTER LOVES HELPING ON HER CAR AND CRUISING ALL DAY.FUTURE LOWRIDER GIRL REPRESENTING HARDER THEN SOME DUDES :biggrin: :cool:


----------



## HOE81 (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

my wife loves it shes helped on all my hopper builds and im ready to build her 1st lowrider im sure she will help out where ever she can


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

I wish my wife was into cars like I am but unfortunately she isnt.You are a lucky guy.


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_MUCH LOVE LADY_


----------



## MSL80 (Aug 16, 2008)

I love it! Do tha damn thang girl! I love getting my hands dirty too. I love lowriding and have a car of my own although I am not as skilled as your wife looks I have put time, energy, heart, money and love into my baby and in the upcoming years it will get better. I usually surprise tha fella's when I enter my car in some of the NW shows because you don't find too many females into the lowrider lifestyle here I wish we had more!

Ms L80


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Check out this build most of the work id being done by 2 girls :worship: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397061


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX+Sep 3 2008, 09:21 PM~11512311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by devious syn_@Sep 4 2008, 07:31 AM~11514980
> *heeyyyy whats going on long time no talk, man i cant wait to get another car in the works, u have no idea how much i miss it, have to get the damn soilenoids changed out on the lincoln so i can hop it again, lol looks like u guys are doing good, dont forget about us chi-town people, we never forget you guys.
> thats so true, very cute pics
> mama u dont have to look far trust me, we are around far and near jsut dont need flaunt it like the guys u know, its kinda like u said the guys are all surprised when they see u u know but its a good feeling too,
> ...



i just wanted to show people that women and children can do it. alot of ladies have nice rides but they are overlooked because they are a woman. THATS NOT RITE!!!! my wife supports me and im her biggest fan :biggrin: i know their are more ladies out their. come ladies!!!! where you at!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## l/t1 (Jan 9, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 



HELL YA LADIEZ DO YOUR THANG!


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 4 2008, 01:47 AM~11514402
> *Check out this build most of the work id being done by 2 girls  :worship:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=397061
> *



holy cow thats a nice lac!!!!!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

HERE IS HER FINISH PRODUCT. SHE STILL HAS WORK TO DO


----------



## LaMorena (Aug 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Aug 21 2008, 02:21 PM~11404805
> *my wife is on her 3rd lowrider. i built the first two and her third car she wanted to be hands on so she can take more pride with her car. i will post more pics later. this is my wife hard at work.  thats why she is my v-president.  much props to the ladies of lowriding
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## not.my.mans.caddy (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

my wife starting to prep her car for me to paint. and the after effect at a local carshow. who says you cant paint in the garage :biggrin: team work


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MSL80_@Sep 4 2008, 12:26 AM~11514326
> *I love it! Do tha damn thang girl! I love getting my hands dirty too. I love lowriding and have a car of my own although I am not as skilled as your wife looks I have put time, energy, heart, money and love into my baby and in the upcoming years it will get better. I usually surprise tha fella's when I enter my car in some of the NW shows because you don't find too many females into the lowrider lifestyle here I wish we had more!
> 
> Ms L80
> *


 Thanks for the love it was alot of sweat,blood and tears! Good luck with your car too if u ever have question that i can help u with p.m. me anytime. And yea alot of people think thats my hubby car but its mine. I sleep, eat and think lowriding!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 12 2008, 09:24 PM~11589048
> *HERE IS HER FINISH PRODUCT. SHE STILL HAS WORK TO DO
> 
> 
> ...


THATS REALLY WATS UP, THAT WOULD BE ONLY A DREAM FOR ME IF MY GURL WOULD TURN A SCREW


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Sep 15 2008, 09:34 PM~11611659
> *THATS REALLY WATS UP, THAT WOULD BE ONLY A DREAM FOR ME IF MY GURL WOULD TURN A SCREW
> *



:biggrin: DONT GIVE UP ON HER YET. SHE CAN GET THE LOWRIDER BUG ANYTIME.


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

keep up the good work ladies


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

My husband told me. To build your own car, you have be involved and learn about your car. You will appreciate it more. "You got to know the game, to play the game". Here's some pics of my car. Work in progress. :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 23 2008, 12:19 PM~11675466
> *My husband told me.  To build your own car, you have be involved and learn about your car. You will appreciate it more. "You got to know the game, to play the game". Here's some pics of my car. Work in progress. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



THATS WHATSUP!!!!! I AGREE 100% PEOPLE WANT YOU TO BUILD YOUR CAR HOW THEY WANT IT. THATS INCORRECT!!! BUILD YOUR CAR HOW YOU WANT IT. YOU ARE THE ONLY PERSON PUTTIN IN WORK ON YOUR CAR.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

//i33.photobucket.com/albums/d89/jenniferflorez/carwork1.jpg[/IMG]







you got to put in wrench time if you want to do this


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: Props to all the ladies working...!! Keep it up,you
will get where ya wanna be.......Hey,i got an idea tho......How
about lets put out a "bugtrap" so's i can catch me somma them
lowriding "bugs" of which you speak......i want to spread them 
across the land to see if any more SOLO women "catch" the
"bug".......LOL- :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt ladies :biggrin:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

keep up the great work ladies


----------



## King Krush 79 (Mar 11, 2008)

my lady is building a 69 convert she wants lv interior im just funding the project and helping her when she gets stuck :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Oct 17 2008, 01:52 PM~11894614
> *my lady is building a 69 convert she wants lv interior im just funding the project and helping her when she gets stuck :biggrin:
> *



keep us posted on her progress


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the ladies


----------



## WEST UP (Sep 27, 2008)

I CAN DIG IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

This topic can't die...

To Tha Top with it I say! :biggrin:


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

TTT
FOR THE HANDS ON LADIES OF LOWRIDING!
ANY SINGLE ONES PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

KEEP IT UP LADIES. MUCH LOVE AND LETS GET ROLLIN FOR THE 09


----------



## sugardaddy (Mar 23, 2005)

Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
THATS WATS UP...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

NEW UPDATES ON MY WIFES CAR COMING SOON :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

here are some updates on my wife car. she calls it tweet deville.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 27 2009, 12:13 PM~13407162
> *here are some updates on my wife car. she calls it tweet deville.
> 
> 
> ...


TTT nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

I dont think there is hope for my wife. So I am working on teaching my daughter! :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Mar 27 2009, 11:49 AM~13407405
> *TTT nice work :thumbsup:
> *



SOME GOOD FRIENDS DID THE BRUSH WORK.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 27 2009, 11:50 AM~13407416
> *I dont think there is hope for my wife. So I am working on teaching my daughter!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOL :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 4 2008, 12:13 PM~11516529
> *more ladies out their. come ladies!!!! where you at!!!! :biggrin:
> *


*Working on our cars of course :biggrin: *



> HERE IS HER FINISH PRODUCT. SHE STILL HAS WORK TO DO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 27 2009, 10:50 AM~13407416
> *I dont think there is hope for my wife. So I am working on teaching my daughter!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



This will be her car when I finish mine. I plan on making her take her drivers test in it. :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 27 2009, 04:49 PM~13409824
> *This will be her car when I finish mine. I plan on making her take her drivers test in it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats wassup. teach them early


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

My wife hates lowriders but my two oldest kids love them. I can't get my wife to go to the store to grab a coke or even sit in my monte carlo. It might be that every corner I turn i'll 3 wheel it :biggrin: but my kids want to go everywhere in my car. Hopefully she will support my hobbies and understand that it keeps me busy and out of trouble. Heres my monte carlo.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 31 2008, 12:49 AM~12565704
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Mar 30 2009, 09:05 PM~13437460
> *My wife hates lowriders but my two oldest kids love them. I can't get my wife to go to the store to grab a coke or even sit in my monte carlo. It might be that every corner I turn i'll 3 wheel it  :biggrin:  but my kids want to go everywhere in my car. Hopefully she will support my hobbies and understand that it keeps me busy and out of trouble. Heres my monte carlo.
> 
> 
> ...



dont get down because your wife wont support the movement. alot of women are that way. im just blessed that me and my wife are perfect mates. your wife may come around 1 day. you could be out here stealing, robbing ,killing, but you working on ya low low. keep up the good work. (NICE ASS MONTE!!!)


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 3 2008, 08:10 PM~11511445
> *just painted da car. will post pics soon. she also helped me prep her car by sanding taping
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 1 2009, 12:09 PM~13454230
> *dont get down because your wife wont support the movement. alot of women are that way. im just blessed that me and my wife are perfect mates. your wife may come around 1 day. you could be out here stealing, robbing ,killing, but you working on ya low low. keep up the good work. (NICE ASS MONTE!!!)
> *


Thanks I know my kids are always talking about riding in the hopper :biggrin: so hopefully she will come around until then I'm gonna ride until the wheels fall off :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 27 2009, 10:13 AM~13407162
> *here are some updates on my wife car. she calls it tweet deville.
> 
> 
> ...


VERY GREAT WORK...


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

I just read all the props people r givin me on tweet deville. I really appreciate it. I really don't get on here alot cause i an a very busy wife, mom and workin woman. I seen all the ladies doin there thang and your cars look great and keep up the good work :thumbsup: Lowrider Magizine needs to do another edition of women and lowriders. Isn't that right girls !!!!


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 26 2009, 10:59 AM~13396399
> *NEW UPDATES ON MY WIFES CAR COMING SOON :biggrin:
> *


Thanks baby for all of your support


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Mar 30 2009, 10:05 PM~13437460
> *My wife hates lowriders but my two oldest kids love them. I can't get my wife to go to the store to grab a coke or even sit in my monte carlo. It might be that every corner I turn i'll 3 wheel it  :biggrin:  but my kids want to go everywhere in my car. Hopefully she will support my hobbies and understand that it keeps me busy and out of trouble. Heres my monte carlo.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I like how you squezzed the 3rd pump in, nice work. TTT.


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

pretty cool topic :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smurfette_@Apr 1 2009, 06:18 PM~13457505
> *I just read all the props people r givin me on tweet deville. I really appreciate it. I really don't get on here alot cause i an a very busy wife, mom and workin woman. I seen all the ladies doin there thang and your cars look great and keep up the good work :thumbsup: Lowrider Magizine needs to do another edition of women and lowriders. Isn't that right girls !!!!
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smurfette+Apr 1 2009, 06:18 PM~13457505-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah looks clean next is the stereo system :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

TTT for the ladies


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

TTT for the ladies! :biggrin: Ladies know what's up with the lowrider game!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Apr 6 2009, 11:13 AM~13496251
> *TTT for the ladies! :biggrin: Ladies know what's up with the lowrider game!
> 
> 
> ...



nice ride


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

MUCH PROPS TO THE LADIES....MY MAN AND I BOTH HAVE LOLOS AND ARE ALWAYS WORKING ON THEM TOGETHER...I DON'T MIND GETTING DIRTY CAUSE IT'S WELL WORTH ALL THE TIME AND TROUBLE WHEN WE ARE OUT CRUISING...WE SHOW THEM TOO...SO WHEN A SHOW OR EVENT COME UP YOU WILL FIND US OUT THERE HELPING EACH OTHER OUT...REALLY HELPS THE RELATIONSHIP WHEN YOU HAVE SOME THING IN COMMON...BECAUSE IT DOES TAKE A LOT OF TIME TO BUILD THEM...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Apr 6 2009, 03:14 PM~13498078
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats what im talking about!!!!! :thumbsup: keep doing ya thang.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow!!!!! the june issue of lowrider mag has my club featured for the toys for tots show we did last year and my wifes car made the pic.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Apr 3 2009, 06:41 AM~13473470
> *TTT for the ladies
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Montecarloman78 (Nov 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Mar 30 2009, 09:05 PM~13437460
> *My wife hates lowriders but my two oldest kids love them. I can't get my wife to go to the store to grab a coke or even sit in my monte carlo. It might be that every corner I turn i'll 3 wheel it  :biggrin:  but my kids want to go everywhere in my car. Hopefully she will support my hobbies and understand that it keeps me busy and out of trouble. Heres my monte carlo.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice M.C! We Need More 78's Out Their!


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Montecarloman78_@Apr 9 2009, 11:26 AM~13528004
> *Nice M.C! We Need More 78's Out Their!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Apr 6 2009, 11:13 AM~13496251
> *TTT for the ladies! :biggrin: Ladies know what's up with the lowrider game!
> 
> 
> ...


dam that blazer is nice.


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:biggrin: GREAT JOB "GIRLS"


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

KEEP THIS TOPIC TTT FOR THE LADIES


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Apr 9 2009, 08:30 PM~13533454
> *:biggrin: GREAT JOB "GIRLS"
> *



OOOOHHHH! THANK YOU!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 8 2009, 09:56 AM~13517251
> *wow!!!!! the june issue of lowrider mag has my club featured for the toys for tots show we did last year and my wifes car made the pic.
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD THING YOU GUYS ARE DOING


----------



## NotHisRide (Jan 31, 2006)

TTT for us Ladies of Lowriding....We love it....I love it!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NotHisRide_@Apr 10 2009, 08:34 AM~13537285
> *TTT for us Ladies of Lowriding....We love it....I love it!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *



x2


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

thats got be a wonderful feeling cutdog. You are a very luck man my brother. Great job smurfette :thumbsup:


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 13 2009, 04:41 PM~13563879
> *thats got be a wonderful feeling cutdog. You are a very luck man my brother. Great job smurfette :thumbsup:
> *



thanks man. through out the years my wife suported me. so now the roles has changed. now im suporting her. its a team effert. again thanks for the positive feed back


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

cool if you ever leave that woman we gonna have to have a man to man. LOL. j.k.


----------



## boffo (Oct 17, 2006)

I had a down ass wife like that but some young punks took her away from me and I really miss that she was always out in the garage with me working on her caprice but oh well she is in a better place I envy all of you that have wifes that back you up on your passion for lowriders. Much props to all of you.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

My lady works on mine when she feels like it  :biggrin: , sometimes it gets on my nerves though. :angry:


----------



## Freddy78 (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Apr 6 2009, 10:13 AM~13496251
> *TTT for the ladies! :biggrin: Ladies know what's up with the lowrider game!
> 
> 
> ...


thats a badass ride..love that color


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Apr 15 2009, 08:26 PM~13588549
> *cool if you ever leave that woman we gonna have to have a man to man. LOL. j.k.
> *



LOL :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Apr 15 2009, 08:56 PM~13589009
> *I had a down ass wife like that but some young punks took her away from me and I really miss that she was always out in the garage with me working on her caprice but oh well she is in a better place I envy all of you that have wifes that back you up on your passion for lowriders. Much props to all of you.
> *


KEEP YA HEADUP :angel:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 15 2009, 09:16 PM~13589346
> *My lady works on mine when she feels like it   :biggrin: , sometimes it gets on my nerves though. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



DAM SHE GETTIN DOWN. ENJOY IT. DONT LET IT GET ON YA NERVES :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> My lady works on mine when she feels like it  :biggrin: , sometimes it gets on my nerves though. :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boffo_@Apr 15 2009, 07:56 PM~13589009
> *I had a down ass wife like that but some young punks took her away from me and I really miss that she was always out in the garage with me working on her caprice but oh well she is in a better place I envy all of you that have wifes that back you up on your passion for lowriders. Much props to all of you.
> *


That just makes me thankful that my wife is still alive.She really aint into getting her hands dirty but she will hit the shows with me so I cant complain.Sorry for the loss of your wife homie. :angel:


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978+Apr 6 2009, 01:36 PM~13497677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the color too. It stands out alot.  Thanks


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> > My lady works on mine when she feels like it  :biggrin: , sometimes it gets on my nerves though. :angry:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

new update on my wifes car. she now has her interior done.
also my car and hers at a local show with a member from the club as well


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

My 71 Suburban. Built not bought


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 30 2009, 02:38 PM~13744759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice burban. keep up the good work


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

*I'm loving this*. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>_*CUTIE PIE- DROP TOP 64, SHOULD BE ROLLING OUT REAL SOON!! *_


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smurfette_@Apr 1 2009, 07:18 PM~13457505
> *I just read all the props people r givin me on tweet deville. I really appreciate it. I really don't get on here alot cause i an a very busy wife, mom and workin woman. I seen all the ladies doin there thang and your cars look great and keep up the good work :thumbsup: Lowrider Magizine needs to do another edition of women and lowriders. Isn't that right girls !!!!
> *


Tell me about it, but I hope you're getting some rest between your busy schedule. I had to LEARN to slow down and take it easy. You're right about LRM should have a feature on the women of lowriding at least once per year.


----------



## PRBella77 (May 6, 2009)

Great Job Ladies!!! Keep Reppin it for the females!! YES WE CAN!! LOL  


~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Natural's Wife


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

TTT for the ladies willing to do the damn thang! :thumbsup: Mine has never even helped me wash the car before a show.


----------



## blythe_mechanic (Nov 8, 2008)

my girl likes to work on cars with me, just having patiance with her some times is hard well doing it


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blythe_mechanic_@May 8 2009, 06:12 PM~13830521
> *my girl likes to work on cars with me, just having patiance with her some times is hard well doing it
> *



thats the key word. ohhhhhh my god  :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Apr 10 2009, 06:08 AM~13536737
> *OOOOHHHH! THANK YOU!! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YUR WELCOME "CECILIA"


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by smurfette+Sep 15 2008, 09:22 PM~11610974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I've gone out and done work on mine in the shorts, tank top, and barefoot too lol


I've got some pictures of mine I'll go scrape up real quick :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

This one isn't mine, this is my man's 1958 Edsel Corsair. I was helping him bleed the brakes and was in the process of climbing back out of the car (cuz you can't open the doors on the lift) and trying to avoid a tattoo that was a few days old on my thigh lol









Here's one from when I was sanding the paint off the roof. The jeans I was wearing there still kick up dust.

I work about 60 hours a week and I'm finishing up the end of a semester right now, so I haven't had too much time to be working, but as it stands right now there isn't much paint left to take off. Then just waiting to find out when I have to move to pull the body and start in on all that good stuff


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Back ttt for lady lowriders :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+May 14 2009, 05:44 PM~13889882-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh damn i didnt know you were a girl. that's a crazy ass schedule. looks good though!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 09:49 PM~12565704
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 15 2009, 12:52 PM~13896409
> *hahahaha yeah then she gets cold cuz we work into the night.
> oh damn i didnt know you were a girl. that's a crazy ass schedule. looks good though!
> *



Yup, I'm a girl. But thank you for the props


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 15 2009, 10:57 AM~13897028
> *Yup, I'm a girl.  But thank you for the props
> *


keep at it!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

not a lot chicks into this stuff so thats awesome when it comes around.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 15 2009, 02:45 PM~13897472
> *keep at it!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> not a lot chicks into this stuff so thats awesome when it comes around.
> *



:biggrin:


I finally got a few pictures of the car as a whole without its paint. kinda crappy, but they're there



























But work will get put on hold for a little while I think. I hear that I have a week to find someplace to live, so I'll be concentrating on that for a little while right now, lol


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 15 2009, 01:53 PM~13897538
> *:biggrin:
> I finally got a few pictures of the car as a whole without its paint.  kinda crappy, but they're there
> 
> ...



i hope everything works out in your favor.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 15 2009, 06:29 PM~13899386
> *i hope everything works out in your favor.
> *


I'l sure it'll be fine. I can move back in with my mom. I'm more worried about where I'm going to stick the car that's bare metal, lol


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 74SSELCO_@Mar 30 2009, 08:05 PM~13437460
> *My wife hates lowriders but my two oldest kids love them. I can't get my wife to go to the store to grab a coke or even sit in my monte carlo. It might be that every corner I turn i'll 3 wheel it  :biggrin:  but my kids want to go everywhere in my car. Hopefully she will support my hobbies and understand that it keeps me busy and out of trouble. Heres my monte carlo.
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT A BEAUTiFUL CAR! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 30 2009, 09:46 AM~13741941
> *new update on my wifes car. she now has her interior done.
> also my car and hers at a local show with a member from the club as well
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Aug 21 2008, 03:21 PM~11404805
> *my wife is on her 3rd lowrider. i built the first two and her third car she wanted to be hands on so she can take more pride with her car. i will post more pics later. this is my wife hard at work.  thats why she is my v-president.  much props to the ladies of lowriding
> 
> 
> ...



*
THATS RIGHT GIRL U DO UR THING.... I MYSELF DO ALOT OF WORK ON MY CARS N MEN LAUGH N THINK IDK WHAT IM DOIN BUT IN THE END I HAVE THE LAST LAUGH.... KEEP UP THE GOOD N HARD WORK MIJA ....MUCH RESPECT TO YOU

LORI*


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

*This whole thread is filled with*









Much props to the ladies!!!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@May 16 2009, 06:18 PM~13907130
> *This whole thread is filled with
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## smurfette (Jan 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 14 2009, 06:44 PM~13889882
> *I normally don't like yellow on cars, but I absolutely love the way yours came out.  And your username is the nickname I had when I was in highscool lol
> Lol, I've gone out and done work on mine in the shorts, tank top, and barefoot too lol
> I've got some pictures of mine I'll go scrape up real quick :biggrin:
> *


Thanks 4 the props on my car. It looks like your a busy lady too doing your thang. Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 15 2009, 08:16 PM~13589346
> *My lady works on mine when she feels like it   :biggrin: , sometimes it gets on my nerves though. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect Lady fo Man with Lowrider passion .. beautyful and hard-working 
Regards


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

THIS TOPIC HAS GROWN TTT


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

TTT for the real women....! :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great work ladys.Thats what im talkin bout,keep up the great work.To the top Queens of low riding. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@May 19 2009, 03:01 AM~13930479
> *Great work ladys.Thats what im talkin bout,keep up the great work.To the top Queens of low riding. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

MUCH PROPz 2 ALL THE LADIEZ MAKING NOISE IN THIS LIFESTYLE WE LOVE N ADORE....SHIT I WISH WE HAD SUM LADIEz LIKE THAT OUT HERE IN CHICAGO LOLz...


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

To the top ladys,Keep it rollin. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

WTF how did I never see this topic before?!?!?! Props to the starter!









Changing spark plug wires on a Caprice . 










Laying on the floor of my Valiant in like 100 degree weather, power sanding the damn rusted out floors.




























Installing an amp in the back of my Valiant...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 22 2009, 10:40 AM~13968964
> *WTF how did I never see this topic before?!?!?! Props to the starter!
> 
> 
> ...


the ladies are showing us guys off. lol thats a good thing


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 22 2009, 10:54 AM~13969147
> *the ladies are showing us guys off. lol thats a good thing
> *


Damn straight we are . Thanks for starting this thread!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Looking through here makes me want to go work on my baby. If I have to stick it in a storage unit tho I won't really be able to do anything. So here's hoping I can keep it in my friend's garage :cheesy:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 22 2009, 10:56 AM~13969174
> *Looking through here makes me want to go work on my baby.  If I have to stick it in a storage unit tho I won't really be able to do anything.  So here's hoping I can keep it in my friend's garage :cheesy:
> *



keep ya headup


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 23 2009, 12:02 PM~13977737
> *keep ya headup
> *


Thanks. Went to talk with him this weekend. I'll be storing his brother's lawn ornament in a storage unit that my Caddy would have been in and now get to keep the Caddy in his garage to do the frame off :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT keep it goin ladys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

didnt know such women existed..


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@May 19 2009, 12:18 AM~13929819
> *T
> O
> 
> ...


 :wave: 

lorena


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2009, 12:29 AM~13997269
> *didnt know such women existed..
> *


tomboys(sp) or lesbians


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 11:32 PM~13997312
> *tomboys(sp) or lesbians
> *


no wonder i never noticed


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2009, 11:29 PM~13997269
> *didnt know such women existed..
> *


We are a real breed. 

Even more rare...those of us girls who do it with or without a man. ...that'd be me.


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 11:32 PM~13997312
> *tomboys(sp) or lesbians
> *


i'm not a tomboy or a lesbian...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 26 2009, 12:08 AM~13997621
> *We are a real breed.
> 
> Even more rare...those of us girls who do it with or without a man. ...that'd be me.
> *


 :h5: 

props


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2009, 12:14 AM~13997660
> *:h5:
> 
> props
> *


Many thanks. :*


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 16 2009, 07:00 PM~13907340
> * :thumbsup:
> *


Saying Hi to my future LuX sister :wave: My name is Ms. Dee, Secretary of the St. Louis Chapter :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@May 25 2009, 11:32 PM~13997312
> *tomboys(sp) or lesbians
> *


 :uh: :uh: NAH PLAYA REAL WOMEN WHO LOVE LOWRIDERS JUST LIKE US. WHAT MEN ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT LOWRIDE??? I DONT THINK SO!!!! YOU NEED TO WAKE UP AND READ THIS TOPIC FROM PAGE 1 :yes:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DSweet LuX_@May 26 2009, 02:18 AM~13998006
> *Saying Hi to my future LuX sister :wave: My name is Ms. Dee, Secretary of the St. Louis Chapter  :biggrin:
> *


Very sweet, you make the 4th woman including myself I know in LuX. I'll be joining Mandy in the Chicago chapter, and my name is Sam


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 26 2009, 02:06 PM~14002595
> *:uh:  :uh: NAH PLAYA REAL WOMEN WHO LOVE LOWRIDERS JUST LIKE US. WHAT MEN ARE THE ONLY ONES THAT LOWRIDE??? I DONT THINK SO!!!! YOU NEED TO WAKE UP AND READ THIS TOPIC FROM PAGE 1 :yes:
> *


Fucking agreed. :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 26 2009, 12:29 AM~13997269
> *didnt know such women existed..
> *


We do :biggrin:


And some of us can actually do the work ourselves! And even understand what we're doing and why!! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2009, 10:29 PM~13997269
> *didnt know such women existed..
> *


 :0 THEY DO EXIST :cheesy:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHI_TOWNZ_DUKE_@May 26 2009, 11:13 PM~14009273
> *:0 THEY DO EXIST :cheesy:
> *


Yup!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yay for us ladies!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

lets see the ladies' rides.


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 27 2009, 10:02 PM~14020556
> *lets see the ladies' rides.
> *


Go to my build up in my signature...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 27 2009, 11:02 PM~14020556
> *lets see the ladies' rides.
> *


Here's about the only pictures I have of my car while it was together, sitting in my boyfriend's driveway before I bought it from him. I have plenty of pics of it all torn apart too :cheesy:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> Here's about the only pictures I have of my car while it was together, sitting in my boyfriend's driveway before I bought it from him. I have plenty of pics of it all torn apart too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> > Here's about the only pictures I have of my car while it was together, sitting in my boyfriend's driveway before I bought it from him. I have plenty of pics of it all torn apart too :cheesy:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Any more rides that haven't been posted?

That we don't have to go click on signature links for because the point of this thread was to show off us ladies' cars? 



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

my wife won 1st place at a carshow her 1st trophy for 2009. she thinks she's all that now. lol :biggrin:


----------



## stcrwlr (Mar 31, 2006)

NICE  :thumbsup:


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

hit up peter for any question you have


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 31 2009, 06:37 PM~14055681
> *my wife won 1st place at a carshow her 1st trophy for 2009. she thinks she's all that now. lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


READ THAT ARTICLE IN LOWRIDER ABOUT YOU GUYS, :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 31 2009, 11:43 PM~14058163
> *READ THAT ARTICLE IN LOWRIDER ABOUT YOU GUYS,  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks. the toydrive is going to be bigger this year bring some rollerz only through.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 31 2009, 08:37 PM~14055681
> *my wife won 1st place at a carshow her 1st trophy for 2009. she thinks she's all that now. lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be acting the same way if I won 1st too :biggrin:


----------



## 74SSELCO (Apr 12, 2006)

Caddy looking good :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 30 2009, 11:37 PM~14049778
> *Any more rides that haven't been posted?
> 
> That we don't have to go click on signature links for because the point of this thread was to show off us ladies' cars?
> ...


Here's my girls ride, hopefully it'll be out again in the next week or so  

recent pics


















some older ones


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2009, 01:51 AM~14069513
> *Here's my girls ride, hopefully it'll be out again in the next week or so
> 
> recent pics
> ...



Tell your girl I think she has a sweet ride :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2009, 12:51 AM~14069513
> *Here's my girls ride, hopefully it'll be out again in the next week or so
> 
> recent pics
> ...



was this car at the lowrider indy show in 06?


----------



## Brownmamasita (Jun 26, 2008)

Dammmm that's hella clowning..... your wife is the kind of women that alot of men wish they had .....it must feel good that your wife love cars too. Lucky man.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Jun 2 2009, 05:31 PM~14073784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, i'm loving it for sure. I couldn't imagine working on the rides all the time, hanging out at shows & picnics, cruising, spending $$$, etc...without supporting each other to the fullest. :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 3 2009, 02:21 PM~14083473
> *For sure, i'll tell her to post up in here
> *


Sweet deal, the more ladies in here the better :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Jun 2 2009, 12:51 AM~14069513
> *Here's my girls ride, hopefully it'll be out again in the next week or so
> 
> recent pics
> ...


Great chitown pics!


----------



## Mystro (Apr 30, 2008)

My mate Wilson's wife Jess's 62, He's got a clean as 64Wagon. They are both Old Skool Rydz CC New Zealand members.









Mel aka MSGOLO another female member of Old Skool Rydz (she's also got a 61 Imp)









Kim got into lowriding through her brother Aarron who is a member of Old Skool Rydz, Kim currently owns this 66coupe and a 64wagon which has had the full show treatment inside and out (haven't got a pic on me lol) and is a full member of Old Skool Rydz









Tiffany aka SNRITA is in Old Skool Rydz also and has a 64 Impala project that I don't have any pics of but is seriously off tha chain, insane kandy paint with huge metal flake and etched windows :thumbsup: 

Old Skool Rydz CC New Zealand is a family orientated club down in lil ol New Zealand (A couple of Islands off the east coast of Australia) which has been kickin it for just short on 9 years. We care more about the quality of the people and cars in our club than the sex of the owners. Most of the ladies got into it through their partners but now rep their plaques with the same passion and pride that any of the boys do. Lowriding is a lifestyle that everyone can enjoy.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mystro_@Jun 3 2009, 07:04 PM~14086305
> *My mate Wilson's wife Jess's 62, He's got a clean as 64Wagon. They are both Old Skool Rydz CC New Zealand members.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bump for the wonderful ladies of lowriding :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

Much RESPECT
to all our LowRydin Sisters
:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 66LOW_@Jun 5 2009, 07:37 PM~14107290
> *Much RESPECT
> to all our LowRydin Sisters
> :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by happynew31_@Jun 5 2009, 07:40 PM~14107317
> *wish her luck happy My Webpage
> *


Spam...


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

This is my Regal that i recently sold it's now a Rollerz only ride out in tx somewhere

















this it the 78 monte i gave to my husband which is now gettin redone 









this is the lincoln im workin on now ... it's in the process of gettin lifted now 


















this is my girl nicole's truck she's redoin & her 77 caddi


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 5 2009, 06:08 PM~14107074
> *Bump for the wonderful ladies of lowriding :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blkvatonda93caddy (Oct 7, 2008)

yes yes yes....... my dream girl. a woman that loves lowriding just as much as a man!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jun 7 2009, 07:41 AM~14116977
> *yes yes yes....... my dream girl. a woman that loves lowriding just as much as a man!
> *



my wife wasnt always into lowriders.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blkvatonda93caddy_@Jun 7 2009, 08:41 AM~14116977
> *yes yes yes....... my dream girl. a woman that loves lowriding just as much as a man!
> *


It took me a while to really get into it. The biggest catalyst was the man I'm with now because he's been doing mechanic work since he was like, 5 and he would let me sit and watch him work and ask questions when we dated back in high school. He had this 74 super beetle that he managed to talk my mom into letting him keep it in our back yard way back in the day. I was helping him do some of the work on it. We're trying to figure out a way to get it back to finish it together :cheesy:


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 31 2009, 07:37 PM~14055681
> *my wife won 1st place at a carshow her 1st trophy for 2009. she thinks she's all that now. lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS TO HER! I missed this first time around.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

What I got done on my baby today :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 9 2009, 07:07 PM~14143188
> *What I got done on my baby today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



WHEN WILL IT BE READY??


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 11 2009, 05:19 PM~14163325
> *WHEN WILL IT BE READY??
> *


No idea, but I'm a crazy crackhead and bought another one to keep using as a daily










It's a few years older, but I can't help it, I love these cars :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@May 29 2009, 07:50 AM~14035204
> *Here's about the only pictures I have of my car while it was together, sitting in my boyfriend's driveway before I bought it from him.  I have plenty of pics of it all torn apart too :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


jus curious, would that grill fit an 80's fleetwood or De Ville? looks like it might??


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 11 2009, 08:48 PM~14166407
> *jus curious, would that grill fit an 80's fleetwood or De Ville? looks like it might??
> *


NOPE IT WONT FIT BIG DADDY, HOW YOU LIVING BIG UPS TO THE LADIES,


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BigVics58_@Jun 11 2009, 10:48 PM~14166407
> *jus curious, would that grill fit an 80's fleetwood or De Ville? looks like it might??
> *


:nosad:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 11 2009, 09:19 PM~14166775
> *NOPE IT WONT FIT BIG DADDY, HOW YOU LIVING BIG UPS TO THE LADIES,
> *


oh well. im good bro hows that lac coming? ima go mess with mine today :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

ttt for the lowriding ladies :biggrin:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Here's my ride now I didn't do all the work but I'm learnin to work on it :biggrin:


----------



## LadyPink (Apr 20, 2009)

WOW I read this topic from page one! Amazing...... Ladies do your thang! This was a great inspiration, greatly appreciate the support the guys give us gurlies! I'm new to the game but always been a fan of rides...I can defend myself LOL Keep it up ladies!!! :angel:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY+Jun 17 2009, 08:10 PM~14221715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got any of your own? :biggrin:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)

Much respect to all the lady's of lowriding , we need more women like you out there. Keep on doing your thing!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Jun 17 2009, 09:24 PM~14222523
> *Much respect to all the lady's of lowriding , we need more women like you out there. Keep on doing your thing!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 5 2009, 08:58 PM~14107434
> *This is my Regal that i recently sold it's now a Rollerz only ride out in tx somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jun 17 2009, 07:10 PM~14221715
> *Here's my ride now I didn't do all the work but I'm learnin to work on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



u gotta start from somewhere rite


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@May 25 2009, 11:08 PM~13997621
> *We are a real breed.
> 
> Even more rare...those of us girls who do it with or without a man. ...that'd be me.
> *


*yup i agree with that  and not to metion many of us have been around for years just never given the respect we deserve because we Are Women  </span></span></span>*


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 25 2009, 10:30 PM~13997282
> *:wave:
> 
> lorena
> *


heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how r u i aint talked to u in a min


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 18 2009, 09:35 PM~14234216
> *heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy how r u i aint talked to u in a min
> *


right. 

changed`yr email o que?

i see you working hard..same as i 

keep up the good wrk


----------



## ValiantGurl64 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 18 2009, 09:31 PM~14234171
> *yup i agree with that   and not to metion many of us have been around for years just never given the respect we deserve because we Are Women   </span></span></span>
> *


Yea that is so true! Things are changing .


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ValiantGurl64_@Jun 19 2009, 02:58 PM~14240718
> *Yea that is so true! Things are changing .
> *



i agree


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14222596
> *:biggrin:
> *



how's the ride coming??


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 27 2009, 05:53 AM~14313407
> *how's the ride coming??
> *


Slow on both ends, lol. 

The 83 is still a large pile of Cadillac and I'm working on trying to get enough time to rearrange the shop I work at to get it on the lift to get the body off the frame to keep going. 

The 81 just seems to hate me and breaks down every chance it gets, lol. But I'm taking a risk and taking it on a road trip in a few days hno: :cheesy:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 27 2009, 02:53 PM~14315477
> *Slow on both ends, lol.
> 
> The 83 is still a large pile of Cadillac and I'm working on trying to get enough time to rearrange the shop I work at to get it on the lift to get the body off the frame to keep going.
> ...



be safe and careful keep AAA number handy


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jun 27 2009, 07:32 PM~14316589
> *be safe and careful keep AAA number handy
> *


Thank you, just found out the fuel sending unit is bad tho, so it's not going 


But I'll be taking something out tho.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jun 27 2009, 07:19 PM~14316830
> *Thank you, just found out the fuel sending unit is bad tho, so it's not going
> But I'll be taking something out tho.
> *



dont rush it. you have have plenty of time


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89 (Oct 25, 2007)

TTT THE WORLD WOULD BE A BETTER PLACE IF MORE THAN HALF OF THE OUR GIRLS WOULD A HAVE A RIDES ALSO. IMAGEN YOUR CRUZIN SETTIN ON 13Z AND THE PAINT IS GLEAMIN AND SOME LIL MINI TRUCK PULLS UP TO THE LIGHT THEN WIFE SHE STARTS HITTIN THE SWITCHES AND YOUR BEHIND HER AND YOU START 3 WHEELIN HOPPIN GOIN WILD ON THE SWITCHES THAT DUDE WOULD GET THE SHIT CLOWNED OUTA HIM.....I CAN ONLY SEE IT FROM NOW IMA PUSH MY GIRL TO HELP ME OUT WEN IM WERKIN ON MY RIDE.....TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 5 2009, 05:58 PM~14107434
> *This is my Regal that i recently sold it's now a Rollerz only ride out in tx somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jun 17 2009, 06:10 PM~14221715
> *Here's my ride now I didn't do all the work but I'm learnin to work on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Where is this from?


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 31 2009, 08:37 PM~14055681
> *my wife won 1st place at a carshow her 1st trophy for 2009. she thinks she's all that now. lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to her! That's one bad ass Caddy  










Can't wait for the show, hope EVERYONE can make it :biggrin:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

Go ahead Scandalus girl you are on top of things! Great work on the ride, I also have a lot of blood, sweat, and tears in mine. Plenty of days of dissapointment when it wouldn't come out of the driveway..but in the end when that things just how you want it and the weather's nice....damn there's nothing like it in the world  

Keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 23 2008, 11:19 AM~11675466
> *My husband told me.  To build your own car, you have be involved and learn about your car. You will appreciate it more. "You got to know the game, to play the game". Here's some pics of my car. Work in progress. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 09:49 PM~12565704
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


    Nice work


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

Trike I customized for my neice


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Patti Dukez_@Jul 1 2009, 07:38 AM~14349266
> *Go ahead Scandalus girl you are on top of things!  Great work on the ride, I also have a lot of blood, sweat, and tears in mine.  Plenty of days of dissapointment when it wouldn't come out of the driveway..but in the end when that things just how you want it and the weather's nice....damn there's nothing like it in the world
> 
> Keep up the good work :biggrin:
> *



Thank you very much 

There are lots of days when I want to just bash it to pieces with whatever blunt object happens to be handy, but I know that it'll be worth it in the end.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 1 2009, 11:49 AM~14351508
> *Thank you very much
> 
> There are lots of days when I want to just bash it to pieces with whatever blunt object happens to be handy, but I know that it'll be worth it in the end.
> *



I SEEN A SEVILLE TODAY. ALL I COULD DO LAUGH. YOU BUILDING YOUR CAR CAME TO MIND


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jul 9 2009, 03:34 PM~14425155
> *I SEEN A SEVILLE TODAY. ALL I COULD DO LAUGH. YOU BUILDING YOUR CAR CAME TO MIND
> *


Lol, while my boyfriend and I were in Florida recently I was giving him crap because there was a '58 Edsel in a garage with the door open (he has one) and later on we passed a Seville like mine. I thought that was pretty funny, but I suppose it really isn't all that humorous, lol. 


But I'm back from the road trip too, took my Jeep. Anybody wanna buy a Jeep? lol


----------



## 1967Cutlass (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats to your wife! It's good that she is helping to build her low rider. The more hands on a person is while building it, the more pride they will have later.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by leo_@Jul 1 2009, 09:22 AM~14349709
> *Trike I customized for my neice
> 
> 
> ...


TTT LOVE the trike!!!!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jul 16 2009, 06:42 PM~14497261
> *TTT LOVE the trike!!!!
> *


Thank you
Heres the one Im working on for my son and a few other toys


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

my girl's dad's car









my girl sprayin 









she stopped 2 take a quick picture for layitlow and myspace









she also engraves windows and metal...pics comin soon


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

drying









done dryin









finished product


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

one more pic with the back locked up and the front dumped, 22's and juice not bagged


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Jul 28 2009, 02:16 PM~14605373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Better pics of the hood ornament?


Fantastic to see a girl be able to spray well. Looking forward to pics of the engraving :cheesy:


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 28 2009, 08:30 PM~14609766
> *Better pics of the hood ornament?
> Fantastic to see a girl be able to spray well.  Looking forward to pics of the engraving :cheesy:
> *



here is the hood ornament









ill post pics of the engraving in a few


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Jul 28 2009, 01:16 PM~14605373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that a single stage?


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Jul 29 2009, 10:44 AM~14614667
> *here is the hood ornament
> 
> 
> ...


I don't suppose you'd be able to tell me where the hood ornament came from? :dunno:


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jul 29 2009, 11:27 AM~14615467
> *is that a single stage?
> *


naw its base coat clear coat, it jus looks dull cuz its dirty


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 30 2009, 11:24 AM~14626841
> *I don't suppose you'd be able to tell me where the hood ornament came from? :dunno:
> *


not sure homie but they sell them all over the place down here in san antonio tx

try 1motorsportusa.com


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 30 2009, 11:24 AM~14626841
> *I don't suppose you'd be able to tell me where the hood ornament came from? :dunno:
> *



my bad homie its 1usamotorsports.com


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jul 30 2009, 10:24 AM~14626841
> *I don't suppose you'd be able to tell me where the hood ornament came from? :dunno:
> *



they made them back in the 50s


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zul_king_86_@Jul 28 2009, 12:11 PM~14605327
> *my girl's dad's car
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMMMMMMMMM THATS TIGHT.... MUCH RESPECT GIRL  *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jun 17 2009, 06:10 PM~14221715
> *Here's my ride now I didn't do all the work but I'm learnin to work on it :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*CLEAN  *


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

here is one of her first engravings, rear passenger side of the linco


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

both sides are the same


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jul 30 2009, 04:07 PM~14629466
> *they made them back in the 50s
> *


eBay then, lol


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*T
O

T
H
E

T
O
P

F
O
R

U
S

L
A
D
I
E
S*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

ttt for the the ladies that are down in this lowrider game much respect too all of you keep pushin


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez+Aug 14 2009, 02:35 PM~14770093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 14 2009, 03:37 PM~14771878
> *ttt for the the ladies that are down in this lowrider game much respect too all of you keep pushin
> *



 anytime now gwt back too work :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## eerazo (Aug 27, 2008)

If all of the hynas are working in the garage then who is doing the cooking? :0


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 19 2009, 11:32 AM~14817542
> *If all of the hynas are working in the garage then who is doing the cooking? :0
> *


 :dunno: maybe you  :roflmao:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 5 2009, 05:58 PM~14107434
> *This is my Regal that i recently sold it's now a Rollerz only ride out in tx somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eerazo (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Aug 24 2009, 06:04 PM~14868273
> *:dunno:  maybe you    :roflmao:
> *


I dont think so.


----------



## El Peak 64 (Feb 14, 2006)

I jus went through this whole thread & all I have 2 say is WOW!!!!! I give my respects and big props 2 all these ladies & the ones we dont even know of cuz after seeing this, I imagine theres alot. Its so nice 2 see females in the movement but actually getting down & dirty & I have alot of respect 4 dat. So 2 all da Lowrider Girls, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixtreywit4 (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Aug 28 2009, 05:08 PM~14912747
> *I jus went through this whole thread & all I have 2 say is WOW!!!!! I give my respects and big props 2 all these ladies & the ones we dont even know of cuz after seeing this, I imagine theres alot. Its so nice 2 see females in the movement but actually getting down & dirty & I have alot of respect 4 dat. So 2 all da Lowrider Girls,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 19 2009, 12:32 PM~14817542
> *If all of the hynas are working in the garage then who is doing the cooking? :0
> *


*THE MEN OF COURSE  *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El Peak 64_@Aug 28 2009, 03:08 PM~14912747
> *I jus went through this whole thread & all I have 2 say is WOW!!!!! I give my respects and big props 2 all these ladies & the ones we dont even know of cuz after seeing this, I imagine theres alot. Its so nice 2 see females in the movement but actually getting down & dirty & I have alot of respect 4 dat. So 2 all da Lowrider Girls,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*Lori~Envied Ladies*  
Josh~Rollerz
Albert~Devotions

We invite all Clubs to be a part of this and get involved,no more getting run out of areas or being concerned if functions are safe enough for our children.PEACE!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 12 2009, 12:51 AM~15058216
> *THE MEN OF COURSE
> *



LOL :biggrin: NICE BUT TRUE LOL :roflmao: :thumbsup: THIS TOPIC IS GROWING :cheesy:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 5 2009, 05:58 PM~14107434
> *This is my Regal that i recently sold it's now a Rollerz only ride out in tx somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


Dam woman can i hang with you when we go to vegas in oct....


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 12 2009, 12:51 AM~15058216
> *THE MEN OF COURSE
> *


LOL Chale were standing there making sure you girls are doing it right, just kidding. I know alot of girls can do better jobs then some men. One of my daughters knows more about cars then her man cause i learned her. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ALL OF YOU.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 12 2009, 04:12 PM~15061704
> *LOL Chale were standing there making sure you girls are doing it right, just kidding. I know alot of girls can do better jobs then some men. One of my daughters knows more about cars then her man cause i learned her. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK ALL OF YOU.
> *


*thats good cause if u dont learn her how 2 do it she will have 2 depend on a man n we cant have that for ur daughter right  *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 12 2009, 03:52 PM~15061613
> *Dam woman can i hang with you when we go to vegas in oct....
> *


*oh i see u must be comin out for super show huh... sorry we dont support LRM :thumbsdown: but we will be on the strip  *


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 14 2009, 12:54 AM~15073510
> *oh i see u must be comin out for super show huh... sorry we dont support LRM :thumbsdown: but we will be on the strip
> *


that'll work...we'll be lookin out....


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 11 2009, 11:51 PM~15058216
> *THE MEN OF COURSE
> *



:0 thats that bull shit :angry: :biggrin: you know good and well we microwaven


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Jun 5 2009, 05:58 PM~14107434
> *This is my Regal that i recently sold it's now a Rollerz only ride out in tx somewhere
> 
> 
> ...


Nice projects...ladies are puttin down for the movement...keep up the good work
looking forward to see the vegas seen...stay up Envied Ladies


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 14 2009, 08:45 AM~15075026
> *Nice projects...ladies are puttin down for the movement...keep up the good work
> looking forward to see the vegas seen...stay up Envied Ladies
> *



x2


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 14 2009, 08:45 AM~15075026
> *Nice projects...ladies are puttin down for the movement...keep up the good work
> looking forward to see the vegas seen...stay up Envied Ladies
> *


*awww thank u .. we will ALWAYZ be around n will work hard to prove ourselfs  *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 07:24 AM~15074462
> *:0 thats that bull shit  :angry:  :biggrin:  you know good and well we microwaven
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE  *


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

We vote that you all post pics of yourselvs and your rides dont just say you do it show us your work so we can see how its done cause you know we dont know what were doing lol


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 14 2009, 03:22 PM~15078646
> *We vote that you all post pics of yourselvs and your rides dont just say you do it show us your work so we can see how its done cause you know we dont know what were doing lol
> *


*im pretty sure i already did post pixz but if u need more i can do that  *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 14 2009, 03:22 PM~15078646
> *We vote that you all post pics of yourselvs and your rides dont just say you do it show us your work so we can see how its done cause you know we dont know what were doing lol
> *































*here u go even though it's NOT even HALF way done....*


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 14 2009, 04:24 PM~15079298
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 : linc looks great keep pushin home girl


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 14 2009, 03:22 PM~15078646
> *We vote that you all post pics of yourselvs and your rides dont just say you do it show us your work so we can see how its done cause you know we dont know what were doing lol
> *



im not a girl but id be happy to help im all for a women into this lifestyle


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

Swwwweeeettt!!! love the cars ladies ....


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

THIS IS MY CAR ALL THE WORK DONE ON THIS IVE DONE MYSELF...ITS NOT A OLDER ONE BUT IM PROUD OF IT ...I ALSO HAVE A 1980 ELCO GETTING READY TO GET STARTED ....HOPE YOU LIKE


----------



## SowlowsC.C. (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eerazo_@Aug 19 2009, 11:32 AM~14817542
> *If all of the hynas are working in the garage then who is doing the cooking? :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAM HOMIE FOR SURE!!! BUT U GIRLS KEEP ON PUSHING MY GIRL PULLED HER TRANY OF HER CAR BY HER SELF...

One time my van broke down on my way to work and so I was running late so my girl picked me up, drop me off at worked and whent back fixed my van and diliverded it to me before i got off!!!!...pays to teach them... 16yrs of marriage and fixing cars helps hu??? :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shes1toNVee_@Sep 14 2009, 04:54 PM~15079624
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*THATS A CLEAN ASS RIDE MIJA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 14 2009, 04:36 PM~15079418
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  : linc looks great keep pushin home girl
> *


*THANK U... JUST FINISHED LIFTIN IT YESTERDAY  *


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 14 2009, 05:24 PM~15079298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEXY LADY and thats is a nice ass car you ladies are doing great dont get me wrong by what i wrote i love that ladies are doing the damn thing


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 14 2009, 05:55 PM~15080385
> *SEXY LADY and thats is a nice ass car you ladies are doing great dont get me  wrong by what i wrote i love that ladies are doing the damn thing
> *


*THANK U & THANK U*


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> *here u go even though it's NOT even HALF way done....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Sheldon Cooper (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Shes1toNVee_@Sep 14 2009, 07:54 PM~15079624
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Damn light covers are still popular?


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shes1toNVee_@Sep 14 2009, 04:54 PM~15079624
> *
> 
> 
> ...



looks good i love Marilyn Monroe


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 14 2009, 05:55 PM~15080385
> *SEXY LADY and thats is a nice ass car you ladies are doing great dont get me  wrong by what i wrote i love that ladies are doing the damn thing
> *



yes mame :biggrin:


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez+Sep 14 2009, 05:43 PM~15080210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ME TO SHES GONNA BE AIRBRUSHED ON MY HOOD !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 14 2009, 04:24 PM~15079298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chingaos lorichavez you got some badass ojitos...you also picked a lincoln you
on the right track....


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imgntnschgo_@Sep 14 2009, 10:00 PM~15083886
> *Chingaos lorichavez you got some badass ojitos...you also picked a lincoln you
> on the right track....
> *


*lol thank u :biggrin: *


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LADIES


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 15 2009, 11:44 AM~15087627
> *lol thank u :biggrin:
> *


no se chifle!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2009, 11:43 AM~15088129
> *no se chifle!
> :thumbsup:
> *


*HOW R U STRANGER ??*


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Shes1toNVee_@Sep 14 2009, 08:42 PM~15082709
> *THANK YOU MA!!!
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh: ITS WHAT I LIKE THATS ALL...
> ME TO SHES GONNA BE AIRBRUSHED ON MY HOOD !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*  I LOVE UR PROFILE NAME GIRL  *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 15 2009, 11:31 AM~15088014
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LADIES
> *


*ALWAYZZZZ  *


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 15 2009, 01:24 PM~15088457
> *HOW R U STRANGER ??
> *


just fine

trying to chatch up to the ladies...evidently.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 15 2009, 12:40 PM~15088590
> *just fine
> 
> trying to chatch up to the ladies<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>i thought u knew :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just kiddin lol *


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

MY WIFE GOT SOME NEW UPDATES TO HER CAR. PICS COMING SOON  LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC TTT FOR THE LADIES


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 15 2009, 02:04 PM~15089284
> *MY WIFE GOT SOME NEW UPDATES TO HER CAR. PICS COMING SOON   LETS KEEP THIS TOPIC TTT FOR THE LADIES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 15 2009, 12:36 PM~15088549
> *  I LOVE UR PROFILE NAME GIRL
> *




awwww thanks ma ...thats my car name cuz you know M. Monroe Shes1toNVee!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 14 2009, 03:22 PM~15078646
> *We vote that you all post pics of yourselvs and your rides dont just say you do it show us your work so we can see how its done cause you know we dont know what were doing lol
> *













TTT FOR THE LADIES!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

I ALREADY POSTED MY CAR


----------



## Chicano Life (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Shes1toNVee_@Sep 15 2009, 05:18 PM~15090525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Two very BEAUTIFUL LADIES so far that work on there own rides oh and nice cars ladies all of you kep up the great work


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 15 2009, 06:33 PM~15091758
> *Two very BEAUTIFUL LADIES so far that work on there own rides oh and nice cars ladies all of you kep up the great work
> *



THANKS BABES!!!


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chicano Life_@Sep 15 2009, 06:33 PM~15091758
> *Two very BEAUTIFUL LADIES so far that work on there own rides oh and nice cars ladies all of you kep up the great work
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lookin good ladys, keep up the good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 15 2009, 02:35 PM~15089003
> *i thought u knew  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just kiddin lol
> *


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

:biggrin: Keep up the good work ladies! We need to make this worldwide that females can and will do the Car Club society right! Big props!!!

COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU.....

"QUEEN LAC"......AZ EDITION!!

"I" Lady's C.C ARIZONA :yes: :yes:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

shits turnin into myspace up in here :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Sep 16 2009, 11:14 AM~15097955
> *shits turnin into myspace up in here  :biggrin:
> *



not really just the ladies space :biggrin: think about homie. example my wife. she works from 7am-6:30pm come home cook, fold cloths help kids with home work. give me our time and she works on her car. im gonna start calling her super woman. alot of other women are in the same boat but never gets the credit they deserve. so i started this topic so all the ladies all over the us can network and showoff their work. if lowrider mag wont give them props we on layitlow should. ohh by the way i do work also lol :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 17 2009, 09:43 AM~15107634
> *not really just the ladies space :biggrin: think about homie. example my wife. she works from 7am-6:30pm come home cook, fold cloths help kids with home work. give me our time and she works on her car. im gonna start calling her super woman. alot of other women are in the same boat but never gets the credit they deserve. so i started this topic so all the ladies all over the us can network and showoff their work. if lowrider mag wont give them props we on layitlow should. ohh by the way i do work also lol  :biggrin:
> *


*WELL THANK U CUTDOG FROM ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL US LADIES  .... N WHATS WRONG WITH MYSPACE I NETWORK WITH CAR CLUBS FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD ON MYSPACE :biggrin: *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 16 2009, 10:09 AM~15097891
> *:biggrin: Keep up the good work ladies! We need to make this worldwide that females can and will do the Car Club society right! Big props!!!
> 
> COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU.....
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*THAT'S RIGHT "QUEEN LAC" KEEP UP THAT POSITIVE INFLUANCE FOR THE LADIES  *</span>


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 17 2009, 11:29 AM~15108017
> *WELL THANK U CUTDOG FROM ALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL US LADIES  .... N WHATS WRONG WITH MYSPACE I NETWORK WITH CAR CLUBS FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD ON MYSPACE :biggrin:
> *


LOL NOTHING MY WIFE NETWORK ON MYSPACE AS WELL. SO DO I :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*NEW ENVIED LADIES CAR CLUB PAGE  FEEL FREE 2 FRIEND REQUEST  *

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=499577958


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 17 2009, 04:48 PM~15111240
> *NEW ENVIED LADIES CAR CLUB PAGE    FEEL FREE 2 FRIEND REQUEST
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=499577958
> *


Doing Big Thangs! I love it! :cheesy: Gives me incentive to start our page as well by the end of this year...I thank all the ladies once again for showing that we can take care of home, the kiddies and our man BUT yet can still get down with the best! It's also REFRESHING to see men from all over recognize and give us a chance. I have dealt with many HATERS in such a short time that just do not want the "Ladies" being in a "Man's" typical role in Lowriding....no matter who you go against...a male or female..it's always gonna be that one person that spreads the word of ..Awww they can't do this! But as you see from these ladies we can!

Maybe I can meet some of you all in Vegas??? Is anyone going? Let me know! 

"Queen Lac"
"I" Lady's C.C. 
AZ Chapter



:roflmao: :h5:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 18 2009, 03:16 PM~15120959
> *Doing Big Thangs! I love it!  :cheesy: Gives me incentive to start our page as well by the end of this year...I thank all the ladies once again for showing that we can take care of home, the kiddies and our man BUT yet can still get down with the best! It's also REFRESHING to see men from all over recognize and give us a chance. I have dealt with many HATERS in such a short time that just do not want the "Ladies" being in a "Man's" typical role in Lowriding....no matter who you go against...a male or female..it's always gonna be that one person that spreads the word of ..Awww they can't do this! But as you see from these ladies we can!
> 
> Maybe I can meet some of you all in Vegas??? Is anyone going? Let me know!
> ...


* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: well said mija  I wont be @ the LRM show but u can find me on the Vegas Strip :biggrin: *


----------



## Shes1toNVee (Jul 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 18 2009, 03:16 PM~15120959
> *Doing Big Thangs! I love it!  :cheesy: Gives me incentive to start our page as well by the end of this year...I thank all the ladies once again for showing that we can take care of home, the kiddies and our man BUT yet can still get down with the best! It's also REFRESHING to see men from all over recognize and give us a chance. I have dealt with many HATERS in such a short time that just do not want the "Ladies" being in a "Man's" typical role in Lowriding....no matter who you go against...a male or female..it's always gonna be that one person that spreads the word of ..Awww they can't do this! But as you see from these ladies we can!
> 
> Maybe I can meet some of you all in Vegas??? Is anyone going? Let me know!
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ALL THE LADIES GETTING THEIR PROPS...FEMALES IN THE LIFESTYLE HAVE COME ALONG WAY...WE HAVE EARNED OUR RESPECT OUT THERE AND MANY ARE ROLLING AND SHOWING WITH THE BEST...WE ARE NOT AFRAID TO LEARN AND GET A SOME DIRT UNDER THOSES NAILS...WE ARE ALL LADY AFTER THE DIRT AND GREASE ARE GONE...MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL...AND TO THE MEN WHO LOVE US...


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Sep 21 2009, 10:01 PM~15148845
> *IT'S ALWAYS GOOD TO SEE ALL THE LADIES GETTING THEIR PROPS...FEMALES IN THE LIFESTYLE HAVE COME ALONG WAY...WE HAVE EARNED OUR RESPECT OUT THERE AND MANY ARE ROLLING AND SHOWING WITH THE BEST...WE ARE NOT AFRAID TO LEARN AND GET A SOME DIRT UNDER THOSES NAILS...WE ARE ALL LADY AFTER THE DIRT AND GREASE ARE GONE...MUCH LOVE AND RESPECT TO YOU ALL...AND TO THE MEN WHO LOVE US...
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey everybody :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 18 2009, 03:16 PM~15120959
> *Doing Big Thangs! I love it!  :cheesy: Gives me incentive to start our page as well by the end of this year...I thank all the ladies once again for showing that we can take care of home, the kiddies and our man BUT yet can still get down with the best! It's also REFRESHING to see men from all over recognize and give us a chance. I have dealt with many HATERS in such a short time that just do not want the "Ladies" being in a "Man's" typical role in Lowriding....no matter who you go against...a male or female..it's always gonna be that one person that spreads the word of ..Awww they can't do this! But as you see from these ladies we can!
> 
> Maybe I can meet some of you all in Vegas??? Is anyone going? Let me know!
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sugardaddy_@Dec 30 2008, 10:49 PM~12565704
> *Lorena's Boogie Nights 63 Impala Conv. Estilo Car Club
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coupe R DeVille (Jun 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Sep 27 2009, 06:12 AM~15197770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I will roll with you if you ever need company in that sweet ass ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

*Looking good.....!!*


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coupe R DeVille_@Sep 27 2009, 07:48 AM~15197879
> *:biggrin: I will roll with you if you ever need company in that sweet ass ride. :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: THANKS....


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'M READY FOR VEGAS! NEED TO REPRESENT MY FELLOW LOWRIDER LADIES. :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Sep 29 2009, 01:34 PM~15219154
> *I'M READY FOR VEGAS! NEED TO REPRESENT MY FELLOW LOWRIDER LADIES. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



GOOD LUCK AT VEGAS :thumbsup:


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Sep 27 2009, 06:12 AM~15197770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful car! I'm telling you the way the Phx Lowrider Show went this past weekend and the cars I saw...they can't touch you! I was not understanding some of the winners at all!!??? I think it's ridiculous and someone is paying off these judges. I like to win like everyone else...but come on let it be a honest win. I'm not even taking inconsideration I'm a female and I will get slack for showing in March of 2010 but even now the males in some of these newer established clubs do not get the credit they deserve! 

Mark my words...I will never show at a Lowrider Event!

Local shows, out of town shows to show support, car washes, benefits and anything else that has a history of giving awards to those who deserve it by hard work and creativity I'm there!

Getting ready for Vegas for some much earned partying and fun!

Hope to see some of you out there!

"Queen Lac"
Coming to a show near you!
Game Will Be Over March 2010


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 29 2009, 12:37 PM~15219190
> *GOOD LUCK AT VEGAS :thumbsup:
> *


THANX


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 29 2009, 01:48 PM~15219871
> *That is a beautiful car! I'm telling you the way the Phx Lowrider Show went this past weekend and the cars I saw...they can't touch you! I was not understanding  some of the winners at all!!??? I think it's ridiculous and someone is paying off these judges. I like to win like everyone else...but come on let it be a honest win. I'm not even taking inconsideration I'm a female and I will get slack for showing in March of 2010 but even now the males in some of these newer established clubs do not get the credit they deserve!
> 
> Mark my words...I will never show at a Lowrider Event!
> ...


That's how it is for most shows. I see alot of unfairness going on at shows. It's always going to be that way. You just have to say "F*%K IT" and keep on lowridin.
Good luck with your car.


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

Mrs.OGDinoe1 - I agree with you 110%!!! :biggrin: 

Not showing in Vegas...just having fun and being an adult lol! 

My man showing so will be rootin' for him and his car club!






"Queen Lac"
"I" Lady's C.C
Phx Chapter - More to Come... :biggrin:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

i dont remember the murals on th edoors at odessa...

good stuff!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

TTT FOR THE SUPERWOMEN OF LOWRIDERS


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 29 2009, 04:19 PM~15220529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They were done for the Albuquerque show in July. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 29 2009, 02:48 PM~15219871
> *That is a beautiful car! I'm telling you the way the Phx Lowrider Show went this past weekend and the cars I saw...they can't touch you! I was not understanding  some of the winners at all!!??? I think it's ridiculous and someone is paying off these judges. I like to win like everyone else...but come on let it be a honest win. I'm not even taking inconsideration I'm a female and I will get slack for showing in March of 2010 but even now the males in some of these newer established clubs do not get the credit they deserve!
> 
> Mark my words...I will never show at a Lowrider Event!
> ...


Definitely know where you’re coming from. I’ve been in this for 17 or so years. I know now, what shows to go too. You have to understand that theirs a lot of politics involved with some judges and some are just ASSHOLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
My husband judged for Lowrider in Texas. Send me pictures of you car and I can help you know where to gain and loose points. Give me a call if you have any questions.


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROGUES QUEEN LAC_@Sep 29 2009, 01:48 PM~15219871
> *That is a beautiful car! I'm telling you the way the Phx Lowrider Show went this past weekend and the cars I saw...they can't touch you! I was not understanding  some of the winners at all!!??? I think it's ridiculous and someone is paying off these judges. I like to win like everyone else...but come on let it be a honest win. I'm not even taking inconsideration I'm a female and I will get slack for showing in March of 2010 but even now the males in some of these newer established clubs do not get the credit they deserve!
> 
> Mark my words...I will never show at a Lowrider Event!
> ...


Good morning Queen Lac, The show in PHX this past week-end was not sponsered by LRM. Not to say the magazine is perfect, the staff does make some questionable choices at times. I've heard of stories about the local entries being favored over the out of area entries. But this was years ago, I didn't think it was still happening. I've been going to the civic plaza show since '85. Unfortunatly I could make it this year.

Anywho, the theory we had back then was, that Phoenix had a limited amount of show durring the year and they favored the locals so they would return for the following shows. Back then we saw where nicer out of area cars were beaten out by the lesser nicer local cars. I know Az. cars can hold there own, I'm not trying to take away from them, I'm just saying what we saw in the past. Just my 2 cents. peace.


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ROGUES QUEEN LAC (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Oct 1 2009, 08:13 AM~15238193
> *Good morning Queen Lac, The show in PHX this past week-end was not sponsered by LRM. Not to say the magazine is perfect, the staff does make some questionable choices at times. I've heard of stories about the local entries being favored over the out of area entries. But this was years ago, I didn't think it was still happening. I've been going to the civic plaza show since '85. Unfortunatly I could make it this year.
> 
> Anywho, the theory we had back then was, that Phoenix had a limited amount of show durring the year and they favored the locals so they would return for the following shows. Back then we saw where nicer out of area cars were beaten out by the lesser nicer local cars. I know Az. cars can hold there own, I'm not trying to take away from them, I'm just saying what we saw in the past. Just my 2 cents. peace.
> *


I feel you, I have been going to the AZ shows since the 80's as well and I can tell you it's not the same anymore. I appreciate the Lowrider scene period because it's blood, sweat and tears and nobody can say it's an easy life. 

Oh and my bad...it was not a LRM event it was a Super Events one. So I guess I will not be attending a "Super Events" show in the future. 

:nono:


----------



## dreamin_persuasion (Dec 3, 2008)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LADIES LOOKING REALLY NICE..... VATO'S DNT WE GOT IN US BUT A LIL DO THEY KNOW QUE NO..... STAY DOWN..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello girls
My name is Valou and I am vice chairwoman of the LuxuriouS France. 










I am very happy to see that there is other one women who construct their lowrider.

Having cross 4 years has help my husband has construct his low, I wanted to construct one for me.
Therefore I have buy Impy wagon 1963, and this June I have begin the built up!
Here is some pics, for the rest all are on my built up (in my signature) :biggrin: 




































































































Nowadays, my husband is making decorations on the frame. 











Sorry, my English is pretty poor  

I am really happy to see that I am not alone  

LOWRIDER FOR EVER


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 11 2009, 01:54 PM~15325070
> *Hello girls
> My name is Valou and I am vice chairwoman of the LuxuriouS France.
> 
> ...


Tres bon mademoisselle, la voiture parait bonne :cheesy:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: Merci !


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 11 2009, 01:54 PM~15325070
> *Hello girls
> My name is Valou and I am vice chairwoman of the LuxuriouS France.
> 
> ...




:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0 your husband VERY lucky man


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LADIES


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

agréable soixante trois


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 11 2009, 02:54 PM~15325070
> *Hello girls
> My name is Valou and I am vice chairwoman of the LuxuriouS France.
> 
> ...



girl you kicc ass.. i bet ur man is proud to have you


----------



## Douk (Mar 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cantgetenuf_@Oct 12 2009, 03:17 PM~15333955
> *girl you kicc ass.. i bet ur man is proud to have you
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

TTT :biggrin: 
where is the girls ??????


----------



## 2LOW_4THA_STREETS (Jul 7, 2009)

BUMP!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 11 2009, 02:54 PM~15325070
> *Hello girls
> My name is Valou and I am vice chairwoman of the LuxuriouS France.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## thundercats1 (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

My Girl and her lac with my little sister putting in some work.....


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:cheesy: :thumbsup: Wahou!!! cool !


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 24 2009, 09:02 AM~15452667
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup: Wahou!!! cool !
> *


I can already tell that your ride is going to be awesome. Next time my wife and I are in France, we are going to definitely have to meet up. :h5:
I should have my '63 Bel Air Wagon by late January, keep up the great work! :biggrin:


----------



## zedy (Mar 17, 2009)

Valou, no offense, becuzz you are awesome, and so is your wagon, but as for the 'decorations' (a.k.a. pinstriping) your husband is putting on your frame, it looked really nice, until it was made apparent that they are stencils, he really couldn't flip the stencils and make them look decent, instead of having them look identical (LITERALLY, instead of making them SYMMETRICAL, to where they look the same on both sides but going diff directions)..? instead your dude used the same stencils on both sides and made one side face the WRONG direction and look exactly the same to where everyone can tell he used a stencil and has no skill... thus making it look like shit and look cheap... :{ just an fyi... like I said if he flipped the stencil and made it look like he really had some skill, your car would be bacc to looking 100%..! :}


----------



## Louver Queen (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zedy_@Oct 24 2009, 05:16 AM~15452776
> *Valou, no offense, becuzz you are awesome, and so is your wagon, but as for the 'decorations' (a.k.a. pinstriping) your husband is putting on your frame, it looked really nice, until it was made apparent that they are stencils, he really couldn't flip the stencils and make them look decent, instead of having them look identical (LITERALLY, instead of making them SYMMETRICAL, to where they look the same on both sides but going diff directions)..? instead your dude used the same stencils on both sides and made one side face the WRONG direction and look exactly the same to where everyone can tell he used a stencil and has no skill... thus making it look like shit and look cheap... :{ just an fyi... like I said if he flipped the stencil and made it look like he really had some skill, your car would be bacc to looking 100%..! :}
> *


Uuuummmmm...yeah...not cool :nono:


----------



## Louver Queen (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by knight time_@Oct 23 2009, 06:55 PM~15449840
> *My Girl and her lac with my little sister putting in some work.....
> 
> 
> ...


Oh and FYI...this is me. :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, I know but the person who sold me stencils made a mistake  , and I was not able to return to it, thus I said to myself that for a frame, that was not too important


----------



## knight time (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Louver Queen_@Oct 24 2009, 08:32 AM~15453405
> *Uuuummmmm...yeah...not cool :nono:
> *


 :0 ....


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 24 2009, 12:03 PM~15454443
> *Yes, I know but the person who sold me stencils made a mistake  , and I was not able to return to it, thus I said to myself that for a frame, that was not too important
> *


J'aime toujours que vous faites :thumbsup:


----------



## MR GREGGO (Jul 3, 2003)

Much luv and respect to my homegurl Valou....this Lady is a true lowrider gurl...she reppin with pride tha LX family in France....and everybody in France knows her good work....even if tha frame is done with stencil and not prinstriping, her work on the rest of the ranfla is firme as hell...keep up tha good work Valou.....


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: thank you Greggo, words go up to me in the heartThese


----------



## MaDeNMiAmi305 (Oct 19, 2009)

> my wife is on her 3rd lowrider. i built the first two and her third car she wanted to be hands on so she can take more pride with her car. i will post more pics later. this is my wife hard at work. thats why she is my v-president. much props to the ladies of lowriding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

Hello ladies. Had a chance to see some of you gettin down on your ridesin here. Keep up the good work! I'm raising a 3 y.o daughter and it's tough finding positive female role models for her. I'm one as a father, and so is the rest of my family, but this forum will show her other examples too.
I'm in the SFV,Ca. So hit me up if you ever need a hand. FYI... Still lookin for my Lowrider Girl ;-)
Catch me in action at www.syntectopcar.com Lowrider tab and 
www.lowridermagazine.com Technical Dept "Castrol Syntec Top Car Challenge"
www.myspace.com/oldskool_art
Love n Respect!


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

^^^^^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Badasssssss!!!!!
Very nice cars !
And your baby Brianna is Beautiful


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 28 2009, 02:05 PM~15494253
> *^^^^^ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Badasssssss!!!!!
> Very nice cars !
> And your baby Brianna is Beautiful
> *


Thanks mija. I will see your ride in better detail on my pc when I get home. Keep doin what you do!


----------



## Oldskool Art (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 28 2009, 02:05 PM~15494253
> *^^^^^ :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Badasssssss!!!!!
> Very nice cars !
> And your baby Brianna is Beautiful
> *


I just saw your project. Looks like a fun challenge. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: Thank !


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by zedy_@Oct 24 2009, 07:16 AM~15452776
> *Valou, no offense, becuzz you are awesome, and so is your wagon, but as for the 'decorations' (a.k.a. pinstriping) your husband is putting on your frame, it looked really nice, until it was made apparent that they are stencils, he really couldn't flip the stencils and make them look decent, instead of having them look identical (LITERALLY, instead of making them SYMMETRICAL, to where they look the same on both sides but going diff directions)..? instead your dude used the same stencils on both sides and made one side face the WRONG direction and look exactly the same to where everyone can tell he used a stencil and has no skill... thus making it look like shit and look cheap... :{ just an fyi... like I said if he flipped the stencil and made it look like he really had some skill, your car would be bacc to looking 100%..! :}
> *


The part of the frame that the stencils you're talking about are on won't actually really be seen once the car is together...


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Oct 11 2009, 01:54 PM~15325070
> *Hello girls
> My name is Valou and I am vice chairwoman of the LuxuriouS France.
> 
> ...


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Nov 3 2009, 08:11 PM~15553555
> *The part of the frame that the stencils you're talking about are on won't actually really be seen once the car is together...
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83+Nov 3 2009, 07:11 PM~15553555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Nov 4 2009, 04:53 PM~15562068
> *:biggrin: Cool pics sister
> 
> *


My many hair colors :biggrin:

Thanks :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Nov 3 2009, 11:12 PM~15556625
> *gangsta
> *



x2 wish their were more females this dedicated


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Dec 29 2008, 11:12 PM~12557287
> *TTT
> FOR THE HANDS ON LADIES OF LOWRIDING!
> ANY SINGLE ONES PM ME :biggrin:
> *


lol..  










x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zedy_@Oct 24 2009, 05:16 AM~15452776
> *Valou, no offense, becuzz you are awesome, and so is your wagon, but as for the 'decorations' (a.k.a. pinstriping) your husband is putting on your frame, it looked really nice, until it was made apparent that they are stencils, he really couldn't flip the stencils and make them look decent, instead of having them look identical (LITERALLY, instead of making them SYMMETRICAL, to where they look the same on both sides but going diff directions)..? instead your dude used the same stencils on both sides and made one side face the WRONG direction and look exactly the same to where everyone can tell he used a stencil and has no skill... thus making it look like shit and look cheap... :{ just an fyi... like I said if he flipped the stencil and made it look like he really had some skill, your car would be bacc to looking 100%..! :}
> *


*WOW......FIRST OF ALL TO EACH THEIR OWN.... SECONDLY UR OPINION IS UR OPINION N UR ENTITLED TO THAT .... HOWEVER.... WHEN U START TELLIN SOMEONE THERE RIDE OR A PART OF THERE RIDE LOOKS LIKE SHIT THAT AINT KOOL !!! WHO MADE U THE EXPERT ON HOW HOMEGIRL SHOULD OR WANTS TO DO HER RIDE.... MAN IT'S HARD ENOUGH FOR US LADIES TO BE APART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BUT WITH HATERZ LIKE U IT'S EVEN HARDER !!!! U SHOULD KEEP UR 2 CENTS 2 URSELF WIT COMMENTS LIKE THAT !!! *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 3 2009, 08:03 PM~15554179
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>X'S 2</span>*


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you Lory!
I have a lot of respect for you and for your club!
Your car is a marvel!
I am so proud of even what the women can make in the world of the lowriding!


----------



## thepinkcaddy (Oct 15, 2009)

the gals are hot!!! great job ladies.. i'm working on one too... I'm glad the guys are favorable to chics n their rides.. would love to see the girls represent at the kar show 4 kids on Nov. 21 09 in Norwalk. 
here is the web-site... www.karshow4kids.. actually, I need ur support.. this is the first time I take on a car show by myself... 

thepinkcaddy 
gracie gallegos-smith


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:biggrin:

Pink Caddy, I wish I could help, but I'll be there in spirit. Best of luck!


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Nov 5 2009, 02:34 PM~15573031
> *Thank you Lory!
> I have a lot of respect for you and for your club!
> Your car is a marvel!
> ...


*I GOT U GIRL !!! ANYTIME !!! N THANK U :biggrin: *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Oct 24 2009, 09:58 PM~15457712
> *J'aime toujours que vous faites :thumbsup:
> *


*Ohhhhh shit Oscar i didnt know u spoke French ...tight  *


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Nov 4 2009, 11:17 PM~15566563
> *WOW......FIRST OF ALL TO EACH THEIR OWN.... SECONDLY UR OPINION IS UR OPINION N UR ENTITLED TO THAT .... HOWEVER.... WHEN U START TELLIN SOMEONE THERE RIDE OR A PART OF THERE RIDE LOOKS LIKE SHIT THAT AINT KOOL !!! WHO MADE U THE EXPERT ON HOW HOMEGIRL SHOULD OR WANTS TO DO HER RIDE.... MAN IT'S HARD ENOUGH FOR US LADIES TO BE APART OF THE LOWRIDER LIFESTYLE BUT WITH HATERZ LIKE U IT'S EVEN HARDER !!!! U SHOULD KEEP UR 2 CENTS 2 URSELF WIT COMMENTS LIKE THAT !!!
> *



x1000 this topic isnt about bashing peoples ride. this topic is to let everywoman know their are other ladies out here riding like them. fuken haters. it gotta be 1 in every topic.  to be honest my wife low low is better than mines.
hers yellow (tweet deville) mines silver (dadillac) im happy that her car is better than mines. besides all ladieswith lowriders need to get their shine on :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zedy_@Oct 24 2009, 06:16 AM~15452776
> *Valou, no offense, becuzz you are awesome, and so is your wagon, but as for the 'decorations' (a.k.a. pinstriping) your husband is putting on your frame, it looked really nice, until it was made apparent that they are stencils, he really couldn't flip the stencils and make them look decent, instead of having them look identical (LITERALLY, instead of making them SYMMETRICAL, to where they look the same on both sides but going diff directions)..? instead your dude used the same stencils on both sides and made one side face the WRONG direction and look exactly the same to where everyone can tell he used a stencil and has no skill... thus making it look like shit and look cheap... :{ just an fyi... like I said if he flipped the stencil and made it look like he really had some skill, your car would be bacc to looking 100%..! :}
> *


Your dumb ass 2 come on here and blast this topic bc of the (STRENCILS wasn't flipped) come now. These are LADIES that are making there rides look SWEET and who the HELL CARES what you think..... Your not building IT, MAS PUTO!!!!!! 

*Ladies Keep Up The Great Work Fixing Your LowLo and I Wish My Wife Was In It Like Yall... Much Love* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Valou+Nov 5 2009, 02:34 PM~15573031-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 7 2009, 08:51 AM~15590420
> *Your dumb ass 2 come on here and blast this topic bc of the (STRENCILS wasn't flipped) come now.  These are LADIES that are making there rides look SWEET and who the HELL CARES what you think..... Your not building IT, MAS PUTO!!!!!!
> 
> <span style='color:blue'>x2 *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Nov 7 2009, 08:12 AM~15590501
> *X2 Lori and I always heard if ya cant say nothing nice don'y say nothing at all.
> *


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin: thanks to all


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Nov 7 2009, 01:34 PM~15590362
> *x1000 this topic isnt about bashing peoples ride. this topic is to let everywoman know their are other ladies out here riding like them. fuken haters. it gotta be 1 in every topic.   to be honest my wife low low is better than mines.
> hers yellow (tweet deville) mines silver (dadillac) im happy that her car is better than mines. besides all ladieswith lowriders need to get their shine on :biggrin:
> 
> ...


  :h5:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Back to the top for the lovely ladies of lowriding :cheesy:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

*TTT*FOR THE GILRLS :biggrin:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

'Sup Lori Chavez, Envied Ladies, How you been? Hey I just started back up my car club from back in the mid 80's called IDENTITY CC, ARIZONA. We are a Co-ed car club and welcome any lady who has a dream, a car or a build that wants to be a dedicated member! There is room for ladies in Lowriding!!!! its a fmamily thing!
Keep it up !! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Keep up the good work Ladies! :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lunas64_@Nov 21 2009, 02:40 PM~15738811
> *'Sup Lori Chavez, Envied Ladies, How you been? Hey I just started back up my car club from back in the mid 80's called IDENTITY CC, ARIZONA. We are a Co-ed car club and welcome any lady who has a dream, a car or a build that wants to be a dedicated member! There is room for ladies in Lowriding!!!! its a fmamily thing!
> Keep it up !! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


*THAT'S RIGHT COULDN'T HAVE SAID IT BETTER MYSELF :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

U GO GIRLS!!!!


----------



## mister camaro (Nov 30, 2007)

TTT for the ladies of lowrider :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NotHisRide_@Apr 10 2009, 07:34 AM~13537285
> *TTT for us Ladies of Lowriding....We love it....I love it!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

TTT fro the Ladies Low....

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year All


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

love this topic


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

*UNE TRES BONNE ANNEE 2010 A TOUS
A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR AT ALL*


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

TTT u hard workin baby makers! great job!


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zedy+Oct 24 2009, 07:16 AM~15452776-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see some women are not much different than men in many ways...Yeah it might not be that top notch high end Cali shit but its still nice...And to tell you the truth, if Valou and Douk lived in the USA and not France, they would put 85% of the lowrider being built to shame and most probably yours as well. What skill do you have to be criticizing like that? Criticizing is one thing but you need the leverage to do it as well...REAL TALK!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK LADIES!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Valou continue ton beau travail sur le wagon et faut ue tu saches que nous tous dans la famille LuxuriouS sommes tres fiere de toi et de ce que tu fais comme sacrifice et de la qualite que Douk et toi produisez. Faut surtout pas ecouter les commentaires ridicules et disgracieux de certaines personnes qui ont souvent jamais fait de lowriders de leur putain de vie et qui se permettent de critiquer sans jamais avoir rien fait...Des vrais fans de lowrider pas plus... :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 03:34 PM~16180181
> *Valou continue ton beau travail sur le wagon et faut ue tu saches que nous tous dans la famille LuxuriouS sommes tres fiere de toi et de ce que tu fais comme sacrifice et de la qualite que Douk et toi produisez. Faut surtout pas ecouter les commentaires ridicules et disgracieux de certaines personnes qui ont souvent jamais fait de lowriders de leur putain de vie et qui se permettent de critiquer sans jamais avoir rien fait...Des vrais fans de lowrider pas plus... :uh:
> *


ENGLISH MUTHERFUCKER ENGLISH............. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jan 4 2010, 10:55 PM~16185373
> *ENGLISH MUTHERFUCKER ENGLISH............. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 03:34 PM~16180181
> *Valou continue ton beau travail sur le wagon et faut ue tu saches que nous tous dans la famille LuxuriouS sommes tres fiere de toi et de ce que tu fais comme sacrifice et de la qualite que Douk et toi produisez. Faut surtout pas ecouter les commentaires ridicules et disgracieux de certaines personnes qui ont souvent jamais fait de lowriders de leur putain de vie et qui se permettent de critiquer sans jamais avoir rien fait...Des vrais fans de lowrider pas plus... :uh:
> *


:h5:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 4 2010, 01:34 PM~16180181
> *Valou continue ton beau travail sur le wagon et faut ue tu saches que nous tous dans la famille LuxuriouS sommes tres fiere de toi et de ce que tu fais comme sacrifice et de la qualite que Douk et toi produisez. Faut surtout pas ecouter les commentaires ridicules et disgracieux de certaines personnes qui ont souvent jamais fait de lowriders de leur putain de vie et qui se permettent de critiquer sans jamais avoir rien fait...Des vrais fans de lowrider pas plus... :uh:
> *




:tongue: Merci fréro, ca me touche beaucoup ce que tu viens de me dire , je suis si fière de faire partie de cette grande famille LuxuriouS
En ce qui concerne les commentaires nègatif, ce n'est pas grave, moi je suis satisfaite du travail que nous accomplissons, avec les moyens que nous avons.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Jan 5 2010, 04:29 PM~16192141
> *:tongue: Merci fréro, ca me touche beaucoup ce que tu viens de me dire , je suis si fière de faire partie de cette grande famille LuxuriouS
> En ce qui concerne les commentaires nègatif, ce n'est pas grave, moi je suis satisfaite du travail que nous accomplissons, avec les moyens que nous avons.
> *


Moi aussi je suis tres content de votre devouement et vous etes une exemple pour tous nos membres partout dans le monde!!!


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Apr 16 2009, 12:16 PM~13589346
> *My lady works on mine when she feels like it   :biggrin: , sometimes it gets on my nerves though. :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 1 2009, 05:38 AM~13744759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FloRida_@Jun 18 2009, 11:24 AM~14222523
> *Much respect to all the lady's of lowriding , we need more women like you out there. Keep on doing your thing!
> *


x2


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

wish i could get my wife do work on my car. i can't get motivated in this cold weather


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Shes1toNVee_@Sep 16 2009, 08:18 AM~15090525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ill hit it :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I drive a 86 cutty, candy paint, knockoffs, mural, patterns, 2 pump set up. I helped with all the body work when getting painted, helped with the hydros. My car is 100% me, loved being involved 100% getting down & dirty!


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

CL
:wave:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 05:56 PM~16217365
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice :wow: i like that


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I have pictures of me wet sanding and working on her but they are on my other computer! I got 2 new chrome pumps & setup for Christmas! Not many girls would be happy about that Huh!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 06:03 PM~16217432
> *I have pictures of me wet sanding and working on her but they are on my other computer! I got 2 new chrome pumps & setup for Christmas! Not many girls would be happy about that Huh!
> *



ahhhh dont be bashful post the pics all of us on layitlow want to see.  real clean cutty


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

They still need to be put in the car! A few years ago my hubby also got me my knockoffs for Christmas! Can't go wrong with new stuff for the lolo! Next him and I are building my fiberglass speaker box.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 06:56 PM~16217365
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice :thumbsup:


Mine gets painted this year, I spent most of last year with my fiance trying to get it to stay running, lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Nov 3 2009, 07:11 PM~15553555
> *The part of the frame that the stencils you're talking about are on won't actually really be seen once the car is together...
> 
> 
> ...


:happysad: one day ill get me a sexy lady to work on cars with me... :0 :cheesy:  until then i have my green bitch....


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2010, 07:44 PM~16217947
> *:happysad:  one day ill get me a sexy lady to work on cars with me... :0  :cheesy:    until then i have my green bitch....
> *


Do you like that my hair is a different color in each of those pictures? I just noticed that, lol

And we're not that hard to find! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 7 2010, 05:39 PM~16217870
> *Very nice :thumbsup:
> Mine gets painted this year, I spent most of last year with my fiance trying to get it to stay running, lol
> *


Mine sat for almost 2 years before I started to work on her, I had to put a rebuilt motor. Inch by inch I fixed her up. I'm still not done! You know the never ending project!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 07:57 PM~16218107
> *Mine sat for almost 2 years before I started to work on her, I had to put a rebuilt motor. Inch by inch I fixed her up. I'm still not done! You know the never ending project!
> *


I know. I have time and budget restraints too just like everybody else here, so I decided that to make not such a huge dent in the wallet this year will be paint, next year will be upholstery and other interior things, and the year after that will prolly be juice. I don't know much, but my fiance will sit and talk me through things, so I'm always learning


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 7 2010, 07:11 PM~16218276
> *I know.  I have time and budget restraints too just like everybody else here, so I decided that to make not such a huge dent in the wallet this year will be paint, next year will be upholstery and other interior things, and the year after that will prolly be juice.  I don't know much, but my fiance will sit and talk me through things, so I'm always learning
> *



doing it like that keeps you excited for the next year. that way you not puttin all ya money in a car.


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Jan 7 2010, 08:18 PM~16218395
> *doing it like that keeps you excited for the next year. that way you not puttin all ya money in a car.
> *


:yes:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 7 2010, 05:48 PM~16218003
> *Do you like that my hair is a different color in each of those pictures? I just noticed that, lol
> 
> And we're not that hard to find! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: and yes you are dammit....


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 7 2010, 08:39 PM~16218698
> *:yes: and yes you are dammit....
> *



They are out there somewhere!! I do swear :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Jan 7 2010, 07:00 PM~16218975
> *They are out there somewhere!!  I am on my way to kc with the seville so we can work on cars together I do swear :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


 :0 orly? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I always loved lowriders, when I married my husband he was big into it so of course I took advantage and got my own lowrider. I have 5 daughters and the oldest 2 whom are 15 & 14 also have lowrider bikes. They love it! We are a lowriding family! I take my girls to school dances in Medusa!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 7 2010, 09:03 PM~16219013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet all the boys watching just start drooling, lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 7 2010, 09:12 PM~16219121
> *I always loved lowriders, when I married my husband he was big into it so of course I took advantage and got my own lowrider. I have 5 daughters and the oldest 2 whom are 15 & 14 also have lowrider bikes. They love it! We are a lowriding family! I take my girls to school dances in Medusa!
> *


what kind of hinge did you use to french the hood like that? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Jan 7 2010, 04:56 PM~16217365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your christmas gift


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

My girl "Roxane" :happysad:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

man i havent been in here in a long time. i cant wait til my arm is better and get back on the grind with our lincoln. its been so long since we have been out and times are hard but keep up the great job ladies, it inspires me to keep going even with a broken arm lol. much love and respect as always.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Jan 8 2010, 11:40 AM~16225710
> *My girl "Roxane" :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



You start them out young and it just continues on!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

I was the first person in our club to get the club name tatted on me!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

My second oldest daughter on her bike!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

My youngest! She just helps us rep right now but she is definitely a future lowrider girl!


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 8 2010, 11:35 AM~16225658
> *what kind of hinge did you use to french the hood like that?  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Not even gonna try and lie, I have no clue! My husband surprised me with it done one day when I came home from work! He knew I wanted the hood suicided!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i heard some people were taking the hinges off of older buick lesabers...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Jan 8 2010, 01:40 PM~16225710
> *My girl "Roxane" :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Start them out young, nice :thumbsup:


----------



## devious syn (Feb 20, 2007)

yeah my kids have been lowriding since they were 4 months, everybody was worried bout them being in the lowow i said we are just cruising not hopping now jesus my youngest daughter, (me and camel) got her a nice lowrider cruiser bike that she loves, and my oldest well shes like to be the model and hop lol. its cool they know thier tools and thier cars. guess its in thier genes as they say.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 8 2010, 02:20 PM~16227312
> *i heard some people were taking the hinges off of older buick lesabers...
> *


Yes, he said he got them out of a junkyard 90's model


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Medusa+Jan 8 2010, 01:48 PM~16226970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's too cute


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Back ttt for the lovely ladies :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

Today 5 hours of non-stop sanding, I little more, me have the hands which still tremble, and I have the impression to use the sun  





that that deserves beautiful ride :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Jan 16 2010, 07:08 PM~16311410
> *Today 5 hours of non-stop sanding, I little more, me have the hands which still tremble, and I have the impression to use the sun
> 
> 
> ...


great job valou


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Jan 16 2010, 07:08 PM~16311410
> *Today 5 hours of non-stop sanding, I little more, me have the hands which still tremble, and I have the impression to use the sun
> 
> 
> ...


great job valou


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg! How the hell have I not seen this Topic before now! I am so glad there are way more girls out there Doing it like me!!! :biggrin: 

I don't have a Lowrider or have ever worked on one, but I have friends that do and I think it is a cool lifestyle.  

I do have my cavalier that I'm working on, I've done everything from the Body Work to the Spraying of the Primer so far all by myself. 











































Eventually this is what my car will look like when its Finally done! :cheesy: I did this during my Custom paint class summer 09' :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Here is another panel I did in the class some of my First Airbrush work :biggrin: 


















Keep up all the Amazing Work Ladies! Great way to Represent! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot to post my pic lol here it is!


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16312491
> *Oh yeah I forgot to post my pic lol here it is!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK, AND YOUR HOT!!


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 16 2010, 07:47 PM~16312474
> *Omg! How the hell have I not seen this Topic before now! I am so glad there are way more girls out there Doing it like me!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't have a Lowrider or have ever worked on one, but I have friends that do and I think it is a cool lifestyle.
> ...


Hello, nice work


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a lady friend that likes her cars and loves to get down and greasy fixing em. I should tell her bout this place.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 16 2010, 10:56 PM~16313467
> *NICE WORK, AND YOUR HOT!!
> *



Lol Thanx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Jan 17 2010, 04:54 AM~16315046
> *Hello, nice work
> *




:wave: Thankx! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 11:28 AM~16316000
> *I have a lady friend that likes her cars and loves to get down and greasy fixing em. I should tell her bout this place.
> *



You should, tell her to post up her Pics of her work too! :cheesy: I wish I would've found this Topic a long time ago :biggrin:


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2010, 04:41 PM~16317874
> *Lol Thanx!  :biggrin:
> *



nice pics, anymore?
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

X63


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by red63rag_@Jan 17 2010, 06:56 AM~16313467
> *NICE WORK, AND YOUR HOT!!
> *


true


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 17 2010, 05:45 PM~16317904
> *You should, tell her to post up her Pics of her work too!  :cheesy: I wish I would've found this Topic a long time ago  :biggrin:
> *


I felt the same way when I finally found this topic, lol.


I have guidance from mostly my awesome fiance but also from my car club, so I do as much of my own work as I can and I'm always learning


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted toupdate yall on a little something I had going on a few months ago. I recently recorded a episode on wife swap! One of the reason they picked me & my family is because of us being lowriders & because I have my own lowrider! The show will air on ABC sometime in March or after! We were able to have a private family viewing of our episode this past weekend. I must say that they couldn't have shown us lowriders any better! Finally to have to spot light in a positive! I'll keep everyone updates when it will air!


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 18 2010, 08:41 PM~16330851
> *Just wanted toupdate yall on a little something I had going on a few months ago. I recently recorded a episode on wife swap! One of the reason they picked me & my family is because of us being lowriders & because I have my own lowrider! The show will air on ABC sometime in March or after! We were able to have a private family viewing of our episode this past weekend. I must say that they couldn't have shown us lowriders any better! Finally to have to spot light in a positive! I'll keep everyone updates when it will air!
> *



:thumbsup:

You get a "right on, that's fucking sweet" from my fiance who just heard me talking about this and an "omg that's so fucking sweet" from me who can't wait to see this aired!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 18 2010, 07:41 PM~16330851
> *Just wanted toupdate yall on a little something I had going on a few months ago. I recently recorded a episode on wife swap! One of the reason they picked me & my family is because of us being lowriders & because I have my own lowrider! The show will air on ABC sometime in March or after! We were able to have a private family viewing of our episode this past weekend. I must say that they couldn't have shown us lowriders any better! Finally to have to spot light in a positive! I'll keep everyone updates when it will air!
> *



That's Awesome! :biggrin: Keep us Updated I want to Record that Episode :thumbsup:


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 18 2010, 08:56 PM~16331048
> *That's Awesome!  :biggrin: Keep us Updated I want to Record that Episode  :thumbsup:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

any possability to put it on the internet? we don't have ABC over here in belgium...


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Bump for the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Feb 1 2010, 06:47 PM~16480447
> *Bump for the ladies :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

TTT Low Ladies


----------



## devillan (Oct 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: good shit i had my wife wet sanding the rivi last night,i think she secretly liked it lol


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Jan 18 2010, 09:41 PM~16330851
> *Just wanted toupdate yall on a little something I had going on a few months ago. I recently recorded a episode on wife swap! One of the reason they picked me & my family is because of us being lowriders & because I have my own lowrider! The show will air on ABC sometime in March or after! We were able to have a private family viewing of our episode this past weekend. I must say that they couldn't have shown us lowriders any better! Finally to have to spot light in a positive! I'll keep everyone updates when it will air!
> *


hell yea homie keep us updated


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

one of the coolest topics. your wife does great work! and its fun that you and your wife share interests, especially that there are only a few girls who appreciate cars all in all


----------



## ScandalusSeville83 (Mar 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Feb 1 2010, 11:28 PM~16483509
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by devillan+Feb 2 2010, 10:21 AM~16487617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool!  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jan 16 2010, 07:48 PM~16312491
> *Oh yeah I forgot to post my pic lol here it is!
> 
> 
> ...


Post a pic of your car with you posing with it when you are done with it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

any nudes ?


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day Ladies!!!! TTT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KhushbuMalik (Feb 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KhushbuMalik_@Feb 9 2010, 04:40 AM~16557834
> *
> *


Regards,
Khushbu Malik
Chrysler Steering


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ScandalusSeville83_@Feb 1 2010, 06:47 PM~16480447
> *Bump for the ladies :biggrin:
> *



wassup scandalus??? hows the seville coming along


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey everyone! I got an update on when my show will possiby air! The new Wife Swap season starts on March 26th on your ABC station/channel!!! They have not given us an exact air date for my episode but we have been told it could possibly be the first, last or air what is called the sweeps week which is when all stations air there best show of the season! I have been told that the Sweeps week is when they really think mine will air! I'll keep everyone updated when I am given the exact date! :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 24 2010, 01:27 PM~16711911
> *Hey everyone! I got an update on when my show will possiby air! The new Wife Swap season starts on March 26th on your ABC station/channel!!! They have not given us an exact air date for my episode but we have been told it could possibly be the first, last or air what is called the sweeps week which is when all stations air there best show of the season! I have been told that the Sweeps week is when they really think mine will air! I'll keep everyone updated when I am given the exact date!  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Feb 24 2010, 01:27 PM~16711911
> *Hey everyone! I got an update on when my show will possiby air! The new Wife Swap season starts on March 26th on your ABC station/channel!!! They have not given us an exact air date for my episode but we have been told it could possibly be the first, last or air what is called the sweeps week which is when all stations air there best show of the season! I have been told that the Sweeps week is when they really think mine will air! I'll keep everyone updated when I am given the exact date!  :biggrin:
> *


  Can't Wait I'll have to set my DVR! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GROUPEC (Jan 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Sep 14 2009, 03:24 PM~15079298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lady cutlass (Apr 1, 2008)

Friday, March 5th! Happy birthday Ms Patti Dukez!! 

Patti has been doing the damn thing for a long time in this area, not enough can be said about her. But just to skim the top of the list she is our navigator(whom sometimes takes the long way), gets our rooms for all the out of area shows (great rates) supporting other riders, clubs, and non profit organizations, DropJawMag's REAL TALK, InkCity, and of course she is the heart of SERVIN' EM from the bottom of my heart and all the riders in the 757 We would love to wish you the Happiest Birthday 

So if anyone has some pictures to post of her, lets see them! :h5:

Celebrating her :wow: 21st Birthday lol :biggrin: again.

:worship:
[/quote]


----------



## BigButta63 (Oct 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

_Here is my baby, Magentalicious, of 20 years!

Here are the many phases .............

From 1989 _























































November, 2009


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Magentalicious[/i]@Mar 6 2010 said:


> November, 2009</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i258.photobucket.com/albums/hh260/joealmagomez/Street%20Low%20Shoot/StreetLow386.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> [/b]



<span style=\'colorurple\'>Nice! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2010, 10:37 PM~16816285
> *Nice! :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



Tks Girl! It's nice to see other females in this lifestyle. Props to all of y'all. 

Maybe we'll meet up at a show sometime. Noticed your from Garland, Texas. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Mar 6 2010, 09:49 PM~16816390
> *Tks Girl!  It's nice to see other females in this lifestyle.  Props to all of y'all.
> 
> Maybe we'll meet up at a show sometime.  Noticed your from Garland, Texas.  :biggrin:
> *


  Yep you coming up for the Wego Tour Car Show on March 21st 2010? I'll Be there! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## N-COGNITO (Mar 7, 2010)

NOW THAT ALL YOU LADIES CARS AREDOEN PUT THIS ALBUM IN THE DECK!
THESE CATS CAMEOUT OF UTAH WITH THE VOLUME TURNED UP!!
HAVNT HEARD GOOD MUSIC LIKE THIS FOR A WHILE! THAT TRACK TIP YA BOTTLES BACK? OMG....THATS SLAPPIN! 
THIS IS WHERE I FOUND THE ALBUM
WWW.N-COGNITOENT.COM

DIFFERENT SOUND NEW AGE WITH AN OLD SKOOL FEEL TO IT!? HOT!!










COMING TO A CITY NEAR YOU!


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 6 2010, 11:31 PM~16816750
> * Yep you coming up for the Wego Tour Car Show on March 21st 2010? I'll Be there!  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



I don't think I'll make this show. I attended the Latin Fest last year in Fort Worth and that was a nice outdoor show. Wish LRM still had the Dallas tour.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Mar 8 2010, 12:07 AM~16825027
> *I don't think I'll make this show.  I attended the Latin Fest last year in Fort Worth and that was a nice outdoor show.  Wish LRM still had the Dallas tour.
> *


Yeah that would be Nice, I've Never been to LRM Car Show Lol! :happysad:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 8 2010, 11:36 PM~16833844
> *Yeah that would be Nice, I've Never been to LRM Car Show Lol! :happysad:
> *


Well we want to attend a show in that area this year so we'll see what comes up.


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BoyleHeights323_@Feb 9 2010, 01:59 AM~16548444
> *any nudes ?
> *


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Mar 10 2010, 08:46 PM~16854547
> *Well we want to attend a show in that area this year so we'll see what comes up.
> 
> *


  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FattyLak (Feb 15, 2009)

That's the wifeys GP in the middle. It's her daily, and has been for the last 8 years!














[/IMG]


----------



## LSHOPPER (Feb 26, 2010)

YOU GO GIRL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FattyLak+Mar 11 2010, 03:45 PM~16862486-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 X2 :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

Magentalicious[/i]@Mar 6 2010 said:


> November, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wow really nice :wow:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

nice work ladies.. TTT


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## brownsociety (Nov 5, 2008)

Magentalicious[/i]@Mar 6 2010 said:


> November, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice day this past weekend.................... took "Magentalicious" and my hubby's "Blue Diamond" out to get some rays.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Mar 16 2010, 07:38 PM~16912036
> *Nice day this past weekend.................... took "Magentalicious" and my hubby's "Blue Diamond" out to get some rays.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Rides!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GROUPEC_@Mar 3 2010, 07:53 AM~16781939
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Mar 16 2010, 09:38 PM~16912036
> *Nice day this past weekend.................... took "Magentalicious" and my hubby's "Blue Diamond" out to get some rays.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

The Foreign Race Car I've been Helping on at my Part time job at a Body Shop! :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Mar 19 2010, 11:52 PM~16942401
> *The Foreign Race Car I've been Helping on at my Part time job at a Body Shop!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Put some wire wheels on it when you're done. :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Mar 20 2010, 11:43 AM~16945235
> *Put some wire wheels on it when you're done.  :biggrin:
> *


It's Not my Car I was just working on it at the Body Shop Lol!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Nov 5 2009, 05:36 PM~15574999
> *Ohhhhh shit Oscar i didnt know u spoke French ...tight
> *


I just saw this post, Lori...................I mean Je parlez petit Francais, je retorne' l'ecole pour lecons de Francais :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

new upgrades are comin on my wifes car. she's going from 14's to 13's and we painting her finder wells the same color of the car and going with a 1 peice headlight also repainted her batts and re sprayed her trunk


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

we puttin 1 peice headlights and new springs in plus some painting in the engine area


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by og58pontiac_@Mar 22 2010, 01:20 AM~16959017
> *I just saw this post, Lori...................I mean Je parlez petit Francais, je retorne' l'ecole pour lecons de Francais :biggrin:
> *


*    im not sure wat ur sayin but im sure it's tasteful ... ur so crazy oscar :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ... hope all is well  *


----------



## snoopy0 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 25 2010, 08:14 PM~17003023
> *we puttin 1 peice headlights and new springs in plus some painting in the engine area
> 
> 
> ...


 SM TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

wife painting her new 13's and takin off her 14's. lets keep it going ladies :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsiderider_@Mar 27 2010, 07:46 PM~17019273
> *SM TTT :thumbsup:
> *



good lookin out bro


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 27 2010, 07:51 PM~17019303
> *wife painting her new 13's and takin off her 14's. lets keep it going ladies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 27 2010, 06:51 PM~17019303
> *wife painting her new 13's and takin off her 14's. lets keep it going ladies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Yeah !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

Today with my friend Mylène, we cleaned the back suitcase, to rough-hew her before sanding:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## patpoose (Mar 6, 2010)

:thumbsup: keep it up all the ladies and guys


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Mar 27 2010, 06:51 PM~17019303
> *wife painting her new 13's and takin off her 14's. lets keep it going ladies :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


what did you do to prep the wheels? did she sanded or grinded all the spokes etc? or put acid orso over it? you can't just paint over the chrome, that won't hold


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Mar 16 2010, 07:38 PM~16912036
> *Nice day this past weekend.................... took "Magentalicious" and my hubby's "Blue Diamond" out to get some rays.
> 
> :0
> ...


----------



## ochun h.p (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ochun h.p_@Mar 31 2010, 11:28 PM~17062527
> *
> *



nice video


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

my wife doing more upgrades on her car. she painted her finder wells and she painted the bottom of her hood. more upgrades to come


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: good job


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Me Working on the Race Car!
































Me Painting the Engine Bay!  :biggrin: 

























































































































































:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:cheesy: really nice !!!


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Apr 4 2010, 03:12 AM~17090619
> *:cheesy: really nice !!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Jesus Loves Me (Nov 21, 2008)

TTT 

for this Topic :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Apr 6 2010, 10:05 AM~17111973
> *TTT
> 
> for this Topic :biggrin:
> *


Sup woman? U prolly 4got who i am cuz i been MIA for a minute, but J building u a ride yet? :biggrin: 

God bless yuh :angel:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 4 2010, 01:53 AM~17090026
> *Me Working on the Race Car!
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmm!!!! Good job!!! I can't even spray Primer!! Keep it up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Apr 7 2010, 05:52 PM~17126200
> *Dammmm!!!! Good job!!! I can't even spray Primer!! Keep it up.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx! I Will! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

Today sanding of the dashboard


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

DAMN I WISH MY OLD LADY WAS INTO CARS. ALL SHE WANT TO DO IS RIDE AND NOT FIX SHIT. :uh:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Apr 9 2010, 07:19 PM~17147648
> *DAMN I WISH MY OLD LADY WAS INTO CARS. ALL SHE WANT TO DO IS RIDE AND NOT FIX SHIT.  :uh:
> *


Well At Least She Wants to Ride, Some Guys Can't even get their Girl to Roll with them Lol!  :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Omg these are from a long time ago lol I saw them on my Friend's Myspace and decided to Post them! Just FYI My side (the Driver's Side) was way Worse then the Passenger's Side the Rust was Nasty! :cheesy: :biggrin: 
Sitting on the Driver Side with a Sharpie tracing where the Floor Pan hits to check how much more I needed to Cut   








That's me in the Back Ground V by the 66' Mustang bout to Weld!  :cheesy: 








That's ME!!! See them Sparks! Hell Yeah!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 20 2010, 09:49 PM~17253108
> *Omg these are from a long time ago lol I saw them on my Friend's Myspace and decided to Post them! Just FYI My side (the Driver's Side) was way Worse then the Passenger's Side the Rust was Nasty! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> Sitting on the Driver Side with a Sharpie tracing where the Floor Pan hits to check how much more I needed to Cut
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73 Rag_@Apr 21 2010, 09:22 PM~17264972
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Thanx!


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

Today I began the body of my car in the scouring agent, to spare time on the future sanding :biggrin:


----------



## all the stars (Feb 23, 2010)

I BET YALL WOMEN HAVE SOME NASTY ASS HANDS. SORRY BRO'S BUT I LIKE MY LADY WITH NICE HANDS, AINT FIXING TO HOOK UP WITH NO BUTCH HAND HO.


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Apr 23 2010, 04:27 PM~17282348
> *I BET YALL WOMEN HAVE SOME NASTY ASS HANDS. SORRY BRO'S BUT I LIKE MY LADY WITH NICE HANDS, AINT FIXING TO HOOK UP WITH NO BUTCH HAND HO.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Apr 23 2010, 03:27 PM~17282348
> *I BET YALL WOMEN HAVE SOME NASTY ASS HANDS. SORRY BRO'S BUT I LIKE MY LADY WITH NICE HANDS, AINT FIXING TO HOOK UP WITH NO BUTCH HAND HO.
> *


I Don't! Thats what we use lotion for, to mositurize our Skin Duh! :tongue:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Apr 23 2010, 04:27 PM~17282348
> *I BET YALL WOMEN HAVE SOME NASTY ASS HANDS. SORRY BRO'S BUT I LIKE MY LADY WITH NICE HANDS, AINT FIXING TO HOOK UP WITH NO BUTCH HAND HO.
> *



Hey here is my ride! What you got?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

my 71 suburban when it was the daily








before








and after :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Apr 23 2010, 02:27 PM~17282348
> *I BET YALL WOMEN HAVE SOME NASTY ASS HANDS. SORRY BRO'S BUT I LIKE MY LADY WITH NICE HANDS, AINT FIXING TO HOOK UP WITH NO BUTCH HAND HO.
> *


 :nono: I even have long nails and can still do the work. And yes they're clean


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 24 2010, 10:59 AM~17288323
> *my 71 suburban when it was the daily
> 
> 
> ...



Man this is sharp!! I like it. The purple was a good pick. 
More pics!!


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 24 2010, 09:03 AM~17288341
> *:nono:   I even have long nails and can still do the work.  And yes they're clean
> *


and works in the medical field :biggrin:


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> my 71 suburban when it was the daily
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 24 2010, 10:03 AM~17288341
> *:nono:  I even have long nails and can still do the work.  And yes they're clean
> *


Yeah Same Here! :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 24 2010, 09:59 AM~17288323
> *my 71 suburban when it was the daily
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Work Girl! Love that Purple! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Apr 9 2010, 09:02 PM~17147526
> *:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


post the pics of the skeet on your shirt... I mean paint :happysad:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 24 2010, 08:59 AM~17288323
> *my 71 suburban when it was the daily
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I love it !!!! good job Raiderqueen ! :happysad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 25 2010, 01:36 PM~17295989
> *post the pics of the skeet on your shirt... I mean paint  :happysad:
> *


Shut Up Lmao! This aint Paint Mishaps Thread lol! :tongue: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 24 2010, 07:18 AM~17287878
> *Hey here is my ride!  What you got?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Beautiful!


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 24 2010, 02:37 PM~17289887
> *and works in the medical field  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: giving shots too, so you know my nails gotta be clean


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@Apr 23 2010, 02:11 PM~17282248
> *Today I began the body of my car in the scouring agent, to spare time on the future sanding :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 24 2010, 01:50 PM~17289650
> *Man this is sharp!!  I like it.  The purple was a good pick.
> More pics!!
> *


Thank you


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> > my 71 suburban when it was the daily
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by all the stars_@Apr 23 2010, 03:27 PM~17282348
> *I BET YALL WOMEN HAVE SOME NASTY ASS HANDS. SORRY BRO'S BUT I LIKE MY LADY WITH NICE HANDS, AINT FIXING TO HOOK UP WITH NO BUTCH HAND HO.
> *



y u upset that ladies do better work than you? or is it that the ladies rides are cleaner than yours? or is it that u stay behind a keyboard typing while the ladies are puttin in work? or is it that your whole life you been a punk.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the ladies!!!!!!! fuk the haters. when they hate it shows your doing a good job!!!


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17299432
> *y u upset that ladies do better work than you? or is it  that the ladies rides are cleaner than yours? or is it that u stay behind a keyboard typing while the ladies are puttin in work? or is it that your whole life you been a punk.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 25 2010, 08:16 PM~17298229
> *:0    Beautiful!
> *



Tks! :wave:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

you go girls.....


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 25 2010, 07:56 PM~17299472
> *ttt for the ladies!!!!!!! fuk the haters. when they hate it shows your doing a good job!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 25 2010, 08:56 PM~17299472
> *ttt for the ladies!!!!!!! fuk the haters. when they hate it shows your doing a good job!!!
> *


 Thanx! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 25 2010, 06:29 PM~17298333
> *:yes: giving shots too, so you know my nails gotta be clean
> *


_<span style=\'colorurple\'>I saw your lay out in "Readers Rides".</span>_


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 26 2010, 07:54 PM~17311460
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>I saw your lay out in "Readers Rides".</span>
> *


This one? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is the info on my show that will air onyour local ABC channel! I get to rep on national TV a Mom whos into Lowriding!


For everyone who has been asking about when our Wife Swap episode on ABC will air here ya go! Trevino's reppin the Lowriders!


05/21/10......

Herrington/Trevino

Episode 7 |
Season 6 
(2009-2010)
(Airdate May 21, 2010)

A mom from a conservative family of wholesome variety show performers trades places with a laid-back mother.


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Apr 25 2010, 07:53 PM~17299432
> *y u upset that ladies do better work than you? or is it  that the ladies rides are cleaner than yours? or is it that u stay behind a keyboard typing while the ladies are puttin in work? or is it that your whole life you been a punk.
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 27 2010, 12:38 PM~17319048
> *Here is the info on my show that will air onyour local ABC channel! I get to rep on national TV a Mom whos into Lowriding!
> For everyone who has been asking about when our Wife Swap episode on ABC will air here ya go! Trevino's reppin the Lowriders!
> 05/21/10......
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

Magentalicious[/i]@Mar 6 2010 said:


> *BEAUTIFUL*</span>


----------



## kandylac (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 27 2010, 06:59 AM~17316040
> *This one?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*YUP</span>* :biggrin: 

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Mine was the one on pages 34 & 35.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kandylac_@Apr 27 2010, 12:58 PM~17319263
> *YUP</span>  :biggrin:
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Mine was the one on pages 34 & 35.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 27 2010, 01:38 PM~17319048
> *Here is the info on my show that will air onyour local ABC channel! I get to rep on national TV a Mom whos into Lowriding!
> For everyone who has been asking about when our Wife Swap episode on ABC will air here ya go! Trevino's reppin the Lowriders!
> 05/21/10......
> ...


Can't Wait! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

What is that we can look at it on-line? 
Because in France not of NBC channel


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 27 2010, 02:38 PM~17319048
> *Here is the info on my show that will air onyour local ABC channel! I get to rep on national TV a Mom whos into Lowriding!
> For everyone who has been asking about when our Wife Swap episode on ABC will air here ya go! Trevino's reppin the Lowriders!
> 05/21/10......
> ...



PLEASE REMIND US!!!!! TKS I don't want to miss this show. :cheesy:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lorichavez_@Apr 27 2010, 02:46 PM~17319125
> *BEAUTIFUL
> *



:wave: Thanks!


----------



## comptonkilla (Nov 16, 2007)

gangsta bitchs!!!! me likes!!!!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the ladies :cheesy:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy Mother's Day!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@Apr 24 2010, 08:59 AM~17288323
> *my 71 suburban when it was the daily
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass Burban... Seen it in person when I went to Las Vegas in 2009 with GOODTIMES San Jo :biggrin:


----------



## 48 Pancho (Jun 19, 2009)

Here's my '48 Pontiac... As a Female rider, I roll and wrench on my on ride with pride! And, I just a few weeks ago I received 2nd Place for Best Under Construction... :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@May 11 2010, 11:02 PM~17462152
> *Bad Ass Burban... Seen it in person when I went to Las Vegas in 2009 with GOODTIMES San Jo  :biggrin:
> *


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@May 11 2010, 11:10 PM~17462223
> *Here's my '48 Pontiac...  As a Female rider, I roll and wrench on my on ride with pride!  And, I just a few weeks ago I received 2nd Place for Best Under Construction... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good  Congrats on the win :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@May 11 2010, 11:10 PM~17462223
> *Here's my '48 Pontiac...  As a Female rider, I roll and wrench on my on ride with pride!  And, I just a few weeks ago I received 2nd Place for Best Under Construction... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass ride !!! congrats for the 2nd place


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

http://www.sanantoniolowriders.com/


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 48 Pancho_@May 12 2010, 12:10 AM~17462223
> *Here's my '48 Pontiac...  As a Female rider, I roll and wrench on my on ride with pride!  And, I just a few weeks ago I received 2nd Place for Best Under Construction... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



nice!!!!!!! keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Apr 24 2010, 07:18 AM~17287878
> *Hey here is my ride!  What you got?
> 
> 
> ...


*I love your car its one of the nicest one I have seen in a long time and to be built and owned by a Women thats bad @ss. That alone makes it that much better so keep doing what your doing cause it works. Much props to your car club for being around for so long and representing West Texas and the Women in lowriding to the fullest. Do me a favor and tell Big Nick Hernandez I said Q-Vo from his Carnal out here in East LA.*


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@May 15 2010, 11:39 PM~17502027
> *I love your car its one of the nicest one I have seen in a long time and to be built and owned by a Women thats bad @ss.  That alone makes it that much better so keep doing what your doing cause it works.  Much props to your car club for being around for so long and representing West Texas  and the Women in lowriding to the fullest.  Do me a favor and tell Big Nick Hernandez I said Q-Vo from his Carnal out here in East LA.
> *



Wow! Tks for the compliment. I will certainly give Nick your regards. He is currently in San Antonio with his '69 Lincoln "The GodFather" doing a shoot for a video. yay

:wave:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 27 2010, 12:38 PM~17319048
> *Here is the info on my show that will air onyour local ABC channel! I get to rep on national TV a Mom whos into Lowriding!
> For everyone who has been asking about when our Wife Swap episode on ABC will air here ya go! Trevino's reppin the Lowriders!
> 05/21/10......
> ...



Already set the DVR


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 17 2010, 09:25 PM~17522443
> *Already set the DVR
> *


Cool! I am nervous! But ready!


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

Wow ladies..... wow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

TODAY TODAY TODAY



> _Originally posted by Medusa_@Apr 27 2010, 02:38 PM~17319048
> *Here is the info on my show that will air onyour local ABC channel! I get to rep on national TV a Mom whos into Lowriding!
> For everyone who has been asking about when our Wife Swap episode on ABC will air here ya go! Trevino's reppin the Lowriders!
> 05/21/10......
> ...


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

:naughty: To see a woman working on a car is sexy as hell :naughty:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

cant seem to find the episode wife swap of Herrington/Trevino


----------



## KCGENTE (May 24, 2010)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 21 2010, 07:56 AM~17560877
> *TODAY TODAY TODAY
> *


You watch it? What you think?


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 24 2010, 01:19 PM~17586862
> *You watch it? What you think?
> *



Good show. I could not have done it myself. CHALE!! Puppet shows and shit. lmao 

Are you keeping in touch with the other family? They were a trip!! 

:thumbsup: 

Maybe I'll see ya at a show sometime. I attended the Houston show in 2006. Actually, that's where LRM did the photo shoot for Lowrider of the Month. We showed up like at 2 in the morning to get in line and didn't move in until 1 in the afternoon.


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

WEGO Show in Abilene, Texas yesterday.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 24 2010, 07:08 PM~17591786
> *WEGO Show in Abilene, Texas yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 24 2010, 07:07 PM~17591773
> *Good show.  I could not have done it myself.  CHALE!!  Puppet shows and shit.  lmao
> 
> Are you keeping in touch with the other family?  They were a trip!!
> ...


My husband was at the show yesterday. Him and my brother inlaw were the ones judging the show. They are WEGO judges.


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 24 2010, 11:51 PM~17595608
> *My husband was at the show yesterday. Him and my brother inlaw were the ones judging the show. They are WEGO judges.
> *











My hubby is the one on the right


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 25 2010, 01:51 AM~17595608
> *My husband was at the show yesterday. Him and my brother inlaw were the ones judging the show. They are WEGO judges.
> *



oh cool. I didn't know he was going to be there. Why didn't you go? 
Tell him thanks for the first place!!! Yay :biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 24 2010, 10:21 PM~17592793
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Hey RaiderQueen! You ever make it out to the Chicano Park Picnic? We would love to go to one of these soon. Our friends with Latin Pride in El Paso, Texas go every year. Maybe we can tag along sometime. :biggrin:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 24 2010, 07:08 PM~17591786
> *WEGO Show in Abilene, Texas yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


BADASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 24 2010, 11:55 PM~17595636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


these guys look like hard core gang members :wow:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Valou_@May 25 2010, 03:04 PM~17599790
> *BADASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



Tks!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

my wife car at a local carshow. she upgraded her headlights its called tweet deville


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17601853
> *my wife car at a local carshow. she upgraded her headlights its called tweet deville
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TOO ! clean


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 25 2010, 12:17 PM~17599389
> *Hey RaiderQueen!  You ever make it out to the Chicano Park Picnic?  We would love to go to one of these soon.  Our friends with Latin Pride in El Paso, Texas go every year.  Maybe we can tag along sometime.  :biggrin:
> *


I've been to Chicano Park a few times but only as a spectator  It's a nice show but this year the did pre reg and were sold out weeks before the show


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17601853
> *my wife car at a local carshow. she upgraded her headlights its called tweet deville
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

me workin on my burban


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17605543
> *me workin on my burban
> 
> 
> ...


i love that burban. please tell me u had jack stands under the truck :0 we cant afford a lost of a woman lowrider. (be careful please) :angel:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 25 2010, 11:12 PM~17605152
> *I've been to Chicano Park a few times but only as a spectator    It's a nice show but this year the did pre reg and were sold out weeks before the show
> *



Yes, that's what I heard. El Paso does one too at Lincoln Park that is a small version of Chicano Park. They have alot of Art work. We look forward to this every year. Takes place in September. 

Here are a couple of links with pics. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=430363&st=260
and
WWW.CONVICTEDARTIST.COM


Check it out! My son looks forward to it too. LOL


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 25 2010, 12:15 PM~17599369
> *oh cool.  I didn't know he was going to be there.  Why didn't you go?
> Tell him thanks for the first place!!!  Yay  :biggrin:
> *


I had a wedding I had to attend. He was showing me pictures of your car cause he said it was his fav at the show. I told him I chat with you on Layitlow sometimes! Your car is awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## Medusa (Oct 11, 2007)

The Trevino Family










The Herrington Family











I learned from filming Wife Swap that I AM NORMAL! lol


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 26 2010, 04:11 AM~17607997
> *i love that burban. please tell me u had jack stands under the truck  :0 we cant afford a lost of a woman lowrider. (be careful please) :angel:
> *


 :no: :no: no jack stands . . . .think my husband is tryin to collect on sum insurance $$$ :biggrin: Always careful


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Medusa_@May 26 2010, 11:29 AM~17609696
> *I had a wedding I had to attend. He was showing me pictures of your car cause he said it was his fav at the show. I told him I chat with you on Layitlow sometimes! Your car is awesome! :biggrin:
> *



*Tks girl!! Y'all have some nice rides too. I love that family picture of you guys. *We'll do one soon. 

You aint kiddin about the Herrington Family :wow: ............. the only thing I like are the pink chuc k taylors that one chick is wearing. lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN_@May 26 2010, 10:53 PM~17616483
> *:no:  :no: no jack stands  . . . .think my husband is tryin to collect on sum insurance $$$ :biggrin:  Always careful
> *



oh oh ....... he is gonna get it now. Tell him you want PURPLE jack stands. lol


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 26 2010, 09:05 PM~17616624
> *oh oh ....... he is gonna get it now.  Tell him you want PURPLE jack stands.  lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 26 2010, 10:05 PM~17616624
> *oh oh ....... he is gonna get it now.  Tell him you want PURPLE jack stands.  lol
> *



i agree 100% :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

i found a old pic of my wife 1st lowrider. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 28 2010, 04:30 PM~17635127
> *i found a old pic of my wife 1st lowrider.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Wow that's Awesome! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@May 28 2010, 05:30 PM~17635127
> *i found a old pic of my wife 1st lowrider.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



cool :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thats a cool wife bro. My wife been helping me work on my car pickin out color for the car and little things future lowrider girl in the making. Big props to the wife supporting there husbands in there dream.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowco78_@Jun 1 2010, 02:02 PM~17665277
> *Thats a cool wife bro. My wife been helping me work on my car pickin out color for the car and little things future lowrider girl in the making. Big props to the wife supporting there husbands in there dream.
> *



do your wife plan on gettin a low low? :x:


----------



## Lorena Rios (Aug 2, 2006)

CHECK IT OUT R&R'S DELIGHT!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nivFVwOQgN4


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Jun 3 2010, 11:31 PM~17691030
> *<span style='color:red'>Awesome girl!!! *


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lorena Rios_@Jun 3 2010, 10:31 PM~17691030
> *CHECK IT OUT R&R'S DELIGHT!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nivFVwOQgN4
> *



thats a nice lil video!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

TTT for us Ladies im glad to see so many of you hands on I dont have any pics becuz my Laptop was stolen with all my pics of my getting down and dirty :biggrin: but it does wash off i have been lowriding for 8 years now im on my forth car i was able to salvage some pics off my myspace page of my last ride most people call me 1st lady now but befor I joined Super Naturals they called me Soundlady I have been doing sound for 15years now i do it for club members only cuz i started another business that takes up a lot of my time im building a 66 Caprice now frame off and helping my husband with dressing his engine for his 56 pickup frame off 

























































































i painted and detailed his engine


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

this is what im working on now my 66 Caprice with LS3 Motor


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: great job !!!!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Jun 11 2010, 09:25 PM~17764635
> *:thumbsup:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


When ever you ladies of lowriding need some murals, paint, or patterns, leafing etc... hit me up. My prices are reasonable!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s_@May 25 2010, 03:23 PM~17600982
> *ttt
> *


----------



## dequanp1979 (Jan 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural_@Jun 5 2010, 02:33 AM~17700911
> *this is what im working on now my 66 Caprice with LS3 Motor
> 
> 
> ...


 GOTTA LOVE CHROME :cool:


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

yes love it and i glad to see so many females besides my self that are hand on i want to give praise to all my ladies that are out here doing the dam thang TTT much love Super Natural 1st Lady


----------



## FamiliaPrideC.C. (Jan 12, 2009)

my wifes 1st lowrider and she takes pride in this car.


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy 4th of July Ladies! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

Great work ladies!!


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 02:10 PM~17974514
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK TO TOPIC*
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=522174&st=180
> [/b]


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

This week We lowered the frame on Tripods to begin the final reassembly  










Then we uped the body on trestles, to be able to adapt it on the grill



















Video of this trip :

VDO

we are at the beginning of a big work: the body!!!!
When I see below I wanted to cry  for holes and rust everywhere!!!!!










But my man knew how to find one-liner to cheer up me, and hup! full of courage!
Each of us attacked his work
Douk has to remove some pieces too rotten



















Some small surprises :biggrin: 










I began has to remove the blaxon and the rust in passage of wheels and under floors


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jun 29 2010, 11:14 AM~17916886
> *my wifes 1st lowrider and she takes pride in this car.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

*COME BY ~ N ~ JOIN THE NEW ENVIED CHIKZ ~ N ~ FLIKZ WEBSITE *

http://enviedchikznflikz.webs.com/


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Chewee (Jul 20, 2010)

Heeeyy homieeez!!!
Tha fuck u ban me 4, ese?
Is jus hav alil fun wit muh HOMIEEEZZZ!!! Thasum fukd up shit, man...yous guyz don hav no sencea umor?
Fuckin *******.
l8trrrz


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

i luv ta c women lowridin! hell yeh keep it up ladies good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

Please be advised: EEO applies not only in the work place but also on layitlow.com :sprint:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

MY WIFES CAR SHE IS PUTTIN IN HER OWN WORK...........







.......







...







.....AND SHORTY HELPING..... :biggrin: ....







...







...







..


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

UP TOP FOR THE LADYS AND THERE RIDES.......


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

keep it ttt


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## dominicmichael2009 (Sep 22, 2009)

where all the lowrider girls in michigan, yall west coast and south need to send a few over, the mid-west needs love too


----------



## CHINGON66 (Aug 18, 2009)

TTT 4 THE MAMACITAS LOWRIDING


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

send some to ky lol :roflmao:


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jun 29 2010, 12:14 PM~17916886
> *my wifes 1st lowrider and she takes pride in this car.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Mack10 (Mar 17, 2010)

Please be advised: EEO applies not only in the work place but also on layitlow.com :sprint:


----------



## 73 Rag (Apr 11, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

T T T


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Took a trip down to Corpus last month and took Magentalicious! Cruising down Shoreline Drive was awesome!  










*Other Taste of Latin Club Members enjoying the scenery by the beach! *
Left to right: Cadd-Berry, Magentalicious, Blue Diamond and Tejano Sunrise










(forgot to slam it :uh: )


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

:biggrin: uffin: uffin: tigidie!


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 31 2010, 09:48 PM~18456254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i love this ride :0


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutdog1978_@Sep 4 2010, 08:55 AM~18484854
> *man i love this ride :0
> *



:wave: Tks!!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

yeh itz tight


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 31 2010, 11:48 PM~18456254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i LOVE that grille :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

sorry if it's a repost :happysad:



>


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

wow this is a nice topic my wife loves lowriders but since we about to have our 4th child she got a 97 dodge mini van an she wants it candy green with center golds an 2 pumps, im glad my wife loves lowriders, she also wants a 78-80 monte but right now we workin on gettin this mini van going.


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Valou (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Sep 12 2010, 10:34 PM~18552244
> *wow this is a nice topic my wife loves lowriders but since we about to have our 4th child she got a 97 dodge mini van an she wants it candy green with center golds an 2 pumps, im glad my wife loves lowriders, she also wants a 78-80 monte but right now we workin on gettin this mini van going.
> *


cant wait ta c it lomie


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Sep 14 2010, 02:19 PM~18565960
> *cant wait ta c it lomie
> *


its getting a make over next yr its right now a dark green but its chipped up so we going to get new bumbers an paint it candy green, now she thinking about candy green spokes with gold, im doing the int cause that is easy but im going to let the homies do the hydros. then my caprice is going to be getting done as well next yr so we going to be rideing side by side


----------



## d-boy 84 (Jul 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jun 29 2010, 10:14 AM~17916886
> *my wifes 1st lowrider and she takes pride in this car.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 31 2010, 09:48 PM~18456254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Damn this car is badass TTT for the ladies in lowriding*


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1980cutlasssupreme_@Sep 15 2010, 11:40 AM~18575278
> *its getting a make over next yr its right now a dark green but its chipped up so we going to get new bumbers an paint it candy green, now she thinking about candy green spokes with gold, im doing the int cause that is easy but im going to let the homies do the hydros. then my caprice is going to be getting done as well next yr so we going to be rideing side by side
> *


hell yeh!


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Sep 15 2010, 07:36 PM~18578925
> *Damn this car is badass TTT for the ladies in lowriding
> *


x2


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

One of my favorite pics.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 11:53 AM~18597628
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oohhhhh myyyy :0 :wow:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

LET'S DO THIS :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 20 2010, 08:59 AM~18610351
> *oohhhhh myyyy  :0  :wow:
> *


niiiiice


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 09:53 AM~18597628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mikal741 (Feb 19, 2007)

IS THAT ALL YOU DO :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

:yes: :yes:  :yes: :yes:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 31 2010, 08:48 PM~18456254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your ranfla is looking bad ass Alma.Hope you all got home without problems.........


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Sep 23 2010, 04:42 PM~18644435
> *your ranfla is looking bad ass Alma.Hope you all got home without problems.........
> *



Tks Jaime. Good to see you guys in El Paso. Show was awesome. 
We will expect to see Viejitos at the Odessa November show!! 


:wave:


----------



## 53-64LatinKustom (May 6, 2010)




----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the ladies :biggrin: hey ladies whatcha got for 2011


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FamiliaPrideC.C._@Jun 29 2010, 11:14 AM~17916886
> *my wifes 1st lowrider and she takes pride in this car.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope You n Your Families Have a Happy Thanksgiving Ladies! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@May 24 2010, 06:08 PM~17591786
> *WEGO Show in Abilene, Texas yesterday.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DIS IS A VATOS CAR, QUE NO?????


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 25 2010, 12:00 AM~19157879
> *:0 DIS IS A VATOS CAR, QUE NO?????
> *


Nope!! This is my car!! 











This is my husband's car.......


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Sep 30 2010, 09:05 AM~18700668
> *Tks Jaime.  Good to see you guys in El Paso. Show was awesome.
> We will expect to see Viejitos at the Odessa November show!!
> :wave:
> *


*
sorry we couldnt make it,wasnt in the cards this year.My jefito really wanted to go but I told him next year for sure.*


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

I went through all the pages, great work by all. We need more of you!


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

> Nope!! This is my car!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

hey Ladys keep up the good work heres and update on myy 66 Caprice


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious_@Aug 31 2010, 08:43 PM~18456188
> *Took a trip down to Corpus last month and took Magentalicious! Cruising down Shoreline Drive was awesome!
> 
> 
> ...


badass ride and ranflas  :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural_@Dec 4 2010, 11:40 PM~19242041
> *hey Ladys keep up the good work heres and update on myy 66 Caprice
> 
> 
> ...


thats tight homeboy good work  :0 :wow:


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by cesar garcia_@Dec 5 2010, 01:08 PM~19245004
> *thats tight homeboy good work   :0  :wow:
> *


 thx for compliment


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural_@Dec 6 2010, 09:26 PM~19258739
> *Ceasar it's 1st Lady dude aint no mans money being spent here INDEPENDANT WOMAN   But my man can play with all my toys. But thx for compliment
> *


----------



## STRICTLY 66 (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural_@Dec 4 2010, 11:40 PM~19242041
> *hey Ladys keep up the good work heres and update on myy 66 Caprice
> 
> 
> ...


thats a clean ass 66.... im building one myself, you might have some parts that i need . ill send some pics later on


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural_@Dec 4 2010, 11:40 PM~19242041
> *hey Ladys keep up the good work heres and update on myy 66 Caprice
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's a nice color :wow:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 09:53 AM~18597628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: nice

las dos.


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY 66_@Dec 10 2010, 07:17 PM~19296863
> *thats a clean ass 66.... im building one myself, you might have some parts that i need . ill send some pics later on
> *


letme know i have a set of headlight bezel already reanodized the headlight bezel filler reanodized,66 caprice headliner Moldings, set of chrome drums frt, set of chrome spindles for OEM disc brakes,front seat,and few more pieces cant think of right now.


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural_@Dec 12 2010, 02:00 AM~19305823
> *letme know i have a set of headlight bezel already reanodized the headlight bezel filler reanodized,66 caprice headliner Moldings, set of chrome drums frt, set of chrome spindles for OEM disc brakes,front seat,and few more pieces cant think of right now.
> *


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1stL8dSuperNatural_@Dec 12 2010, 02:04 AM~19305832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm lucky, its awesome to have a wife who loves this sport / culture as much as I do. She loves to get dirty and learn everything she possibly can. 

Whether you're a lady in this sport or a lady who supports a man in the sport you're all appreciated.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

THIS IS MY HOME GIRL BEAN'S 53 CHEVY OUT OF CHINO, CA


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Dec 15 2010, 01:11 PM~19333733
> *THIS IS MY HOME GIRL BEAN'S 53 CHEVY OUT OF CHINO, CA
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by xSSive_@Dec 15 2010, 09:32 AM~19332550
> *I'm lucky, its awesome to have a wife who loves this sport / culture as much as I do.  She loves to get dirty and learn everything she possibly can.
> 
> Whether you're a lady in this sport or a lady who supports a man in the sport you're all appreciated.
> ...


TTT


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Dec 15 2010, 12:11 PM~19333733
> *THIS IS MY HOME GIRL BEAN'S 53 CHEVY OUT OF CHINO, CA
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car Lady Bean


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Dec 15 2010, 12:11 PM~19333733
> *THIS IS MY HOME GIRL BEAN'S 53 CHEVY OUT OF CHINO, CA
> 
> 
> ...


*Hi Roy  *


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family Ladies! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

TTT...for the ladies


----------



## Bluegrass (Jul 15, 2009)

TTT


----------



## bigbelly (May 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Dec 27 2010, 07:43 PM~19434568
> *TTT...for the ladies
> *


x2


----------



## lorichavez (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

I give a big round of applause to all the ladies who love their rides!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socalconcepts_@Dec 15 2010, 12:11 PM~19333733
> *THIS IS MY HOME GIRL BEAN'S 53 CHEVY OUT OF CHINO, CA
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

This 59 Impala was my Wife's car and she got mad the day I sold it and I regret it everyday because I had to buy her a new JAG to replace it. Por Pendejo.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 18 2011, 12:06 AM~19627196
> *This 59 Impala was my Wife's car and she got mad the day I sold it and I regret it everyday because I had to buy her a new JAG to replace it.  Por Pendejo.
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I'd take the 59 over a jag anyday


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 18 2011, 12:06 AM~19627196
> *This 59 Impala was my Wife's car and she got mad the day I sold it and I regret it everyday because I had to buy her a new JAG to replace it.  Por Pendejo.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 08:53 AM~18597628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 IS...............................................




























SHE SINGLE??? :biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

This El Co belongs to Dennis in our SFV Chapter. Dennis is in the center of both group pictures right next to me and we just love her to death because she is one down Sister.


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERQUEEN+Jan 25 2011, 12:40 AM~19690463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 
This is a pic of me and my "Beautiful Wife" and I do everything I can to make her happy each and everyday even after 26 years of being together and the Queen knows her very well. With much Respect to all you "Ladies" doing your thing in your Low Riders and representing.</span>


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 12:33 PM~19713512
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I know I know.She wanted her 59 but I had an offer I could not refuse and it cost me BIG TIME!  I will get her another 59 one day God willing.
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> This is a pic of me and my "Beautiful Wife" and I do everything I can to make her happy each and everyday even after 26 years of being together and the Queen knows her very well.  With much Respect to all you "Ladies" doing your thing in your Low Riders and representing.</span>
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 12:15 PM~19713361
> *This El Co belongs to Dennis in our SFV Chapter.  Dennis is in the center of both group pictures right next to me and we just love her to death because she is one down Sister.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 12:33 PM~19713512
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I know I know.She wanted her 59 but I had an offer I could not refuse and it cost me BIG TIME!  I will get her another 59 one day God willing.
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> This is a pic of me and my "Beautiful Wife" and I do everything I can to make her happy each and everyday even after 26 years of being together and the Queen knows her very well.  With much Respect to all you "Ladies" doing your thing in your Low Riders and representing.</span>
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thats real kool homie u do ur thing big dawg


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

the wifey sold her yellow tweet deville. gonna post pics soon of her new whip called "poison ivy"


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 01:15 PM~19713361
> *This El Co belongs to Dennis in our SFV Chapter.  Dennis is in the center of both group pictures right next to me and we just love her to death because she is one down Sister.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my wife and her 96 Blazer, a proud member of Uso Car Club. Who maintains, cleans, and helps work on her own vehicle to keep it winning trophies at shows & looking good on the streets.


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Mar 10 2011, 10:58 PM~20064715
> *Here are some pictures of my wife and her 96 Blazer, a proud member of Uso Car Club. Who maintains, cleans, and helps work on her own vehicle to keep it winning trophies at shows & looking good on the streets.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Mar 10 2011, 10:58 PM~20064715
> *Here are some pictures of my wife and her 96 Blazer, a proud member of Uso Car Club. Who maintains, cleans, and helps work on her own vehicle to keep it winning trophies at shows & looking good on the streets.
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow:


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

uffin: :angel: uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

You go girl....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Some ppl don't like the fact that girls candour same work on cars as us guys an in fact some can do better than us guys fuck does ppl keep up the good work lady's


----------



## lucky23 (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 12:15 PM~19713361
> *This El Co belongs to Dennis in our SFV Chapter.  Dennis is in the center of both group pictures right next to me and we just love her to death because she is one down Sister.
> 
> 
> ...


tight El Camino :biggrin:


----------



## Ms Bowtie (Jan 25, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

http://www.automobilemag.com/features/news...r-z0Ki_bulznmLY

while not my style, a cool build featured in a very non lowrider magazine.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Mar 10 2011, 11:58 PM~20064715
> *Here are some pictures of my wife and her 96 Blazer, a proud member of Uso Car Club. Who maintains, cleans, and helps work on her own vehicle to keep it winning trophies at shows & looking good on the streets.
> 
> 
> ...



wow!!!! thats hottt!!!!! keep it up


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

My wife doing some changes to her ride!


----------



## sureñosbluez (Jul 6, 2007)

> This El Co belongs to Dennis in our SFV Chapter. Dennis is in the center of both group pictures right next to me and we just love her to death because she is one down Sister.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by illstorm_@Sep 18 2010, 10:53 AM~18597628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn baby where have you been I've been looking for you all my life???? :biggrin:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

I would like to congratulate my Uso Ladies' on their 1st place wins this weekend. Keep up the good work. 
:run: :run: :run: hno: hno: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 10:56 PM~20362113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



lovin it!!!!!!!!


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 09:56 PM~20362113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 10:56 PM~20362113
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:wave:


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64sub_@Apr 17 2011, 09:56 PM~20362113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



good luck to the USO girls at the phx lrm show this weekend!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 27 2011, 01:33 PM~19713512
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>I know I know.She wanted her 59 but I had an offer I could not refuse and it cost me BIG TIME!  I will get her another 59 one day God willing.
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> This is a pic of me and my "Beautiful Wife" and I do everything I can to make her happy each and everyday even after 26 years of being together and the Queen knows her very well.  With much Respect to all you "Ladies" doing your thing in your Low Riders and representing.</span>
> ...


 :thumbsup: orale carnal....


----------



## LA FERIA83 (Sep 21, 2010)

THIS IS MY RIDE 1983 CHEVY ELCAMINO "MI FIERA"


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cesar garcia (Aug 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LA FERIA83_@May 11 2011, 09:46 AM~20529463
> *THIS IS MY RIDE 1983 CHEVY ELCAMINO "MI FIERA"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

*BUMPIN THE LADIES TO THE TOP! *


----------



## leo21 (Jun 20, 2011)

this is a wonder women,,, good job. ok


----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

:worshipAM thats sexy


illstorm said:


> One of my favorite pics.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt for the ladies


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work ladies :thumbsup:


----------



## blkrag (May 22, 2011)

Ladies and lowriders just plain sexy do your thing ladies and represent the vida to the fullest


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations to my wife Yvonne from Uso Phoenix on her wins in Denver LRM: 1st place CUV Semi Custom, Outstanding Hydraulics Truck, 3rd place Best of Show Truck. Good Job!!


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

TTT for the ladies


----------



## MileyMonte87 (Jul 17, 2011)

Love it ladies! Am just about to start on my frist ride. 87 LS Monte Carlo. Gonna be doing it on my own.The problem is I have no idea where to start lol. Hubby doesnt have time to help me. And my friend has his hands full with his own ride to guide me . But i'll figure it out eventually. I guess i will learn by my mistakes.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

MUSTANG SALLI ...back in the saddle again after a 5 year hiatus !!!!!

MS


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

Their is a book called "How to Build a Lowrider" it cost about $35 let me know if you cant find one I will sell you the one I have. Also look at lot of Lowrider Magazines, good luck.


----------



## CHITOWN LOS (Mar 17, 2011)

TTT for all the ladies doing their thing


----------



## rollindg (Jul 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

*WE DON'T NEED NO STINKIN...........*

............HOW TO BUILD A LOWRIDER BOOK OR MAGAZINE SAMPLES !!!!!!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

mustangsalli said:


> ............HOW TO BUILD A LOWRIDER BOOK OR MAGAZINE SAMPLES !!!!!!!!!
> 
> MUSTANG SALLI


do ya thang mustangsalli ttt for the ladies


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

looking Gud T T T


FamiliaPrideC.C. said:


> my wifes 1st lowrider and she takes pride in this car.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

*UP HERE IN OLYMPIA WASHINGTON KICKING IT WITH SOME OF LAYITLOW RIDERS........*

I just wanted to let you ladies know how respectful these cats have been and I will be kickin it with RI CC on Sunday. Its just REALLY awesome to be acknowledged and accepted based on your lowriding skills !!!!

BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE NORTHWEST FOR HAVIN MAD RESPECT FOR THE LADY LOW-RIDERS !!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

THIS IS ONE BAD ASS RIDE:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Lorena Rios said:


> THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! They were done for the Albuquerque show in July. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

*TTT for the ladies and their Ridez:worship::worship:*


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mustangsalli said:


> ............HOW TO BUILD A LOWRIDER BOOK OR MAGAZINE SAMPLES !!!!!!!!!
> 
> MUSTANG SALLI


its a good refrence for those that dont know


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

here is a lil sneak peak of my wife lac. we building it here in atlanta. she had the yellow coupe from page 1 of this topic. her old lac is now in texas.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 64sub (Nov 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

cutdog1978 said:


> here is a lil sneak peak of my wife lac. we building it here in atlanta. she had the yellow coupe from page 1 of this topic. her old lac is now in texas.


atl in the house


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt where you at ladies!!!!


----------



## Cubanita_Loca (Jan 2, 2012)

omg beautiful work ladies


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2009)

Great job lady's keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

any fine women own lowriders ? not the fat tortas as usual


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

here is my little one working the squeegie while i was wet sanding. when it comes to helping she will not take no for an answer.














please excuse the popsicle on her face she is still a 3yr old.


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

Too cute! Nice car!  




mc7214 said:


> here is my little one working the squeegie while i was wet sanding. when it comes to helping she will not take no for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 66LOW (Nov 29, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

Magentalicious said:


> Too cute! Nice car!


 thank you.


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## El Callejero (Mar 1, 2010)

T T T for them Ladies


----------



## 1stL8dSuperNatural (Apr 29, 2010)

Super Natural 1st Lady 110 frwy the ass is hot!






My Toys


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

♥ Noe's Mom ♥;15113785 said:


>


:rofl:


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

My Girls 84 Regal Getting it ready for this Spring before I start on my ride I want here to enjoy thoses sunday afternoon drives.


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

TTT LADIES:thumbsup:


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

more pics and adding more graphics to wifey's whip its coming out summer 2012 here in atlanta


----------



## cutdog1978 (Dec 14, 2004)

tttuffin:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

1stL8dSuperNatural said:


> View attachment 449941
> Super Natural 1st Lady 110 frwy the ass is hot!
> View attachment 449942
> My Toys


I LIKE IT WHEN A FEMALE NOTICES THOSE BODIES LIKE THE REST OF US!!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

street mentality getting busy


----------



## PURA SANGRE (Jan 17, 2011)

1stL8dSuperNatural said:


> View attachment 449941
> Super Natural 1st Lady 110 frwy the ass is hot!
> View attachment 449942
> My Toys


 that's a badass pic on the freeway dammmm luv it!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

*my wife's whip...Cotton Kandy*


----------



## TFYS_FirstLady (May 4, 2012)

:biggrin:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns (May 14, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------

